# Καναρίνια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Πρώτη προσπάθεια για αναπαραγωγή

## Harisagr

Καλησπέρα στην όμορφη παρέα.

Καταρχήν καλή χρονιά και καλές αναπαραγωγές σε όλους.

Μετά από πολλά χρόνια είπα φέτος να ασχοληθώ ξανά με τα καναρίνια ως κατοικίδια αλλά και να το προχωρήσω και ένα βήμα παραπέρα. Να επιχειρήσω την πρώτη μου αναπαραγωγή ενός ζευγαριού κοινών καναρινιών. 

''Έριξα'' πολύ διάβασμα στο φόρουμ σχετικά με την όλη διαδικασία της αναπαραγωγής αλλά και της προετοιμασίας γι αυτή. Έμαθα πολλά, άλλαξα γνώμη για πολλά που τελικά ήταν λάθος, αλλά η αλήθεια είναι ότι μπερδεύτηκα κιόλας. Είναι τόσα πολλά που δεν μπορώ να τα συγκρατήσω και τα συγχέω μέσα στο μυαλό μου. Αυτός είναι και ο λόγος ο οποίος ξεκινάω αυτό το θέμα. Για να απαντηθούν επακριβώς οι απορίες μου σε θέματα διατροφής και διαβίωσης και να έχω ότι χρειαστώ συγκεντρωμένο.

Σταδιακά θα σας παρουσιάσω το ζευγάρι που πρόκειται να ζευγαρώσει αλλά και το χώρο στον οποίο θα γίνει το ''πάντρεμα''.

Ευελπιστώ με την βοήθεια σας να έχω τη χαρά να πάρω έστω και ένα πουλάκι απο αυτή μου την προσπάθεια.

Ευχαριστώ και καλές αναπαραγωγές σε όλους.

----------


## Gardelius

_Φιλε να σαι καλα!!!!! Καλη δύναμη!!!!! Και εγώ...μια απ τα ιδια!!!!!!!! θα <πάμε ΟΛΟΙ> μαζι!!!!!! ελπίζω να πάρεις(ουμε) οχι ένα...αλλα 5 (πέντε) πουλάκια!!!! Γερά να είναι .....και να ειμαστε χαρουμενοι μ αυτο!!!!!!!_  :Happy0159:

----------


## alex_music_bcs

καλη επιτυχια!

----------


## serafeim

καλη επιτυχια να εχεις και εσυ φιλε... ελπιζω να βγαλεις και 2 και 3 και 4 πουλακια  :Happy: 
οι καναριναδες θα σε βοηθησουν σε οτι και αν χρειαστεις...  :winky:

----------


## dogoulisd

Χάρη καλη επιτυχία.Και μην αγχωνεσαι αν διαβασες αυτα που γράφει το φόρουμ στην ενότητα αναπαραγωγή καναρινιων είσαι αρκετά ενημερωμένος.Να ξέρεις ότι στην πράξη θα σου βγούνε οι απορίες και είναι πολλοί εδω για να στις λύσουν.Το άρθρο ΑΝΑΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΉ ΚΑΝΑΡΙΝΙΩΝ του mitsman στην ενότητα που σου είπα και αυτο το βίντεο 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=heZNg...e_gdata_player 
θα σου καλύψουν όλες τις απορίες.Ότι θές ρώτησε το.και επειδή είσαι και συντοπίτης αν χρειαστείς κάτι εδω είμαστε.

----------


## Harisagr

Ευχαριστω για τις ευχες σας και ανταποδιδω. Ειστε ολοι τοσο ενθαρυντικοι.

Μιας και το θυληκο δεν εχει ερθει ακομη, ειπα να αρχισω σιγα σιγα την διατροφικη προετοιμασια του αρσενικου αλλα και να ειμαι ετοιμος για το θυληκο μολις με το καλο ερθει.

Το μειγμα σπορων που χρησιμοποιω αυτη τη στιγμη ειναι *65% κεχρι,10% βρωμη, 10% περιλα, 5% καναβουρι,5% νιζερ, 5% λιναρι.* Χρειαζεται καποια ενυσχιση?
Απ οτι θυμαμαι θελει παραπανω περιλλα και βρωμη αλλα σε τι ποσοστο?

Η αυγοτροφη που βαζω ,μεχρι τωρα ειναι αυτη *Η Αυγοτροφή μου (my eggfood recipe)* . Μπορω να συνεχισω με την ιδια?

Σπορους κια και καμμελινα δεν καταφερα να βρω πουθενα. Αν μπορει καποιος να με βοηθησει που να βρω στη Λαρισα διοτι σε διαδυκτιακα καταστηματα βρισκω μονο μεγαλες συσκευασιες.

Επισης πηρα και ενα σκευασμα πολυβιταμηνων. To oleovita της Tafarm. Σε τι συχνοτητα και ποσοτητα να το χρησιμοποιω? Στις οδηγιες λεει 10 μερες πριν το ζευγαρωμα.

----------


## jk21

Χαρη να δινεις συχνα αυγοτροφη με γυρη μεσα ,αν μπορεις να βρεις και εισαι καλλυμενος σε σημαντικοτατο βαθμο και ας μην δινεις το λεγομενο πολυβιταμινουχο με αμινοξεα που εχω στο ετησιο προγραμμα .εκει που λεει βιταμινη ε + σεληνιο να δινεις το ολεοβιτα .οχι μονο τις τελευταιες μερες .δες το προγραμμα και τα συζηταμε 

το μιγμα αυτο ειναι υπερεπαρκες (σπορων ) .βρωμη και περιλλα θελει το τ3 πλατινο της μανιτομπα για να ερθει κοντα σε αυτο 

αν βολεψει να βρεθουμε το φλεβαρη (ανεβω βολο ) θα σου φερω εγω και κια και καμελινα .μην αγχωνεσαι μεχρι τοτε

----------


## Harisagr

Γυρη μπορω να βρω ακομα και απο γνωστο μου παραγωγο. Δεν ειναι προβλημα. Δηλαδη με αυτο δεν χρειαζεται να βαλω την πολυβιταμινη στο νερο που χορηγηται μια φορα στο μηνα περιπου?

Να το δω το προγραμμα αλλα δεν το βρισκω!!!!

Οσον αφορα το αυγο μπορω να το δινω ταυτοχρονα με την αυγοτροφη με τα τοσα καλα μεσα της ή θα ειναι υπερεπαρκες και θα πρεπει να το κανω εναλλαξ?

Θα περιμενω μεχρι τοτε σιγουρα αφου δεν πιστευω να βρω κατι στη Λάρισα.

----------


## jk21

δες εδω

*Ετήσιο πρόγραμμα διαχείρισης εκτροφής*οσο πλησιαζει η αναπαραγωγη ,η πολυβιταμινη ειναι και πιο συχνη .αλλα αν δινεις αρκετη γυρη ,καλη αυγοτροφη φτιαγμενη με δικα σου αυγα  ,χορταρικα συχνοτατα (θα δεις στο προγραμμα ) δεν θα χρειαστεις ντε και καλα πολυβιταμινη με αμινοξεα .αλλα η γυρη και η συχνοτατη χρηση της αυγοτροφης που ειπαμε ,ειναι απαιτητη .την πολυβιταμινη σεληνιου+βιτ ε που πηρες (ολεοβιτα ) θα την δωσεις συμφωνα με το προγραμμα .στην τελευταια σελιδα ποστ 35 ,ξαναυπαρχει το αρχειο με τους πινακες σε διαφορες μορφες εκτος απο word

----------


## Harisagr

Καλησπέρα, έριξα μια ματια στο προγραμμα και εχω κανα δυο αποριες. Τι εννοουμε με το εξτρα μιγμα σπόρων? Μηλόξυδο μονο δικιάς μας παραγωγης ή και τυποποιημένο? 

Αυγο αυτούσιο δεν δινουμε? Αρκέι μόνο η αυγοτροφή?

----------


## Gardelius

> Καλησπέρα, έριξα μια ματια στο προγραμμα και εχω κανα δυο αποριες. Τι εννοουμε με το εξτρα μιγμα σπόρων? Μηλόξυδο μονο δικιάς μας παραγωγης ή και τυποποιημένο? 
> 
> Αυγο αυτούσιο δεν δινουμε? Αρκέι μόνο η αυγοτροφή?


_
Για το έξτρα μίγμα ...μπορείς να δωσεις σε αυγοθήκη ....κία και καμελινα!!! Εναλλακτικά και <βλαστωμενους σπόρους>...(Φύτρα-βλαστημένοι σπόροι για τα πουλιά μας)!!!!  Μηλοξυδο απ οσα εχω καταλαβει δεν χρειαζεται να ειναι <δικό σου> αλλα αρκεί να είναι βιολογικό!! (απο κάποιο κατάστημα). Για το αυγο δεν ειδα καπου να δίνει, οποτε ο Δημήτρης εννοεί οτι η αυγοτροφη μας καλύπτει!!!! _  ::

----------


## jk21

Χαρη σχεδον με καλυψε ο Ηλιας . περι αυγου τωρα .... στην περιοδο της συντηρησης ,επειδη δεν ειναι λατρης της ετοιμης αυγοτροφης ,ξερω οτι ειναι δυσκολο σε καποιον να δινει φτιαχτη σε μερικα πουλακια ,γιατι χρειαζεται ελαχιστη ποσοτητα και η υπολοιπη ισως στην πορεια χαλα ή πρεπει να αποθηκευεται στην καταψυη σε πολυ μικρες μεριδες .Αρα αντι να δινει 2 με 3 μερες αυγοτροφη φτιαχτη ,δινει μια μερα αυγο και ειναι οκ .στην προετοιμασια η συχνοτητα χρησης της αυγοτροφης αυξανει και μπορει να γινει χρηση της και απο ατομα με λιγα πουλια .αν παρολα αυτα θελεις να δινεις αυγο ,τοτε δινεις 3 μερες την εβδομαδα ηδη απο τωρα και σταδιακα αυξανεις σε καθε μερα (φρεσκοβρασμενο παντα )μετα τα μεσα φλεβαρη .την συχνοτητα της αυγοτροφης (φτιαχτης .καποια απο τις συνταγες μου με προτιμοτερη την πιο προσφατη ) την εχεις στο προγραμμα .η αυγοτροφη εχει και αλευρα μεσα της ,σε μεγαλυτερη ποσοτητα απο το αυγο και αυτο της επιτρεπει να δινεται πιο συχνα απο το αυγο .αν ομως δινεις μονο  αυγο  ,καποια προσθετα πχ γυρη ,που μπαινανε στην αυγοτροφη ,πρεπει να δοθουν μεμονωμενα .ειτε αυγοτροφη λοιπον (με δικα μας αυγα !!! ) ειτε αυγο .δεν χρειαζονται και τα δυο .οταν ερθουν οι νεοσσοι ,τα πραγματα γινονται πιο ελαστικα .τοτε αν θελουμε ακομα και στην ηδη ενισχυμενη αυγοτροφη ,μπορουμε να αναμιξουμε και να την αφρατεψουμε και μερος φρεσκοβρασμενου αυγου

----------


## Harisagr

Κατάλαβα τι γινεται με το αυγο και την αυγοτροφη. Δεν ειναι προβλημα για μενα η φτιαχτη διότι αυτή δίνω εδω και μήνες. Την αποθηκεύω και βάζω ανα δύο μερες σε όλα τα πουλιά. Θα κοιτάξω να την τελειωσω σύντομα για να κανω φρέσκια κι αυτή τη φορά να μην βγεί και καμένη.

Άρα το συμπέρασμα είναι ότι δινουμε και αυγό βραστό αλλά όχι πολύ συχνά για να υπάρχει και η αυγοτροφή με τη γύρη στη διατροφή του.




> οσο πλησιαζει η αναπαραγωγη ,η πολυβιταμινη ειναι και πιο συχνη .αλλα αν δινεις αρκετη γυρη ,καλη αυγοτροφη φτιαγμενη με δικα σου αυγα ,χορταρικα συχνοτατα (θα δεις στο προγραμμα ) δεν θα χρειαστεις ντε και καλα πολυβιταμινη με αμινοξεα .αλλα η γυρη και η συχνοτατη χρηση της αυγοτροφης που ειπαμε ,ειναι απαιτητη .την πολυβιταμινη σεληνιου+βιτ ε που πηρες (ολεοβιτα ) θα την δωσεις συμφωνα με το προγραμμα


Μίλησα με το φίλο μου παραγωγό και μου είπε να περιμένω κανένα μήνα για γύρη για να πάρω φρέσκια. Οπότε λέω μέχρι τότε να δίνω μια πολυβιταμίνη με αμινοξέα στο νερό. Πήγα και μου δωσανε τη multi-vit της beaphar. Είναι όμως κατάληλη για το νερό ή ισχύει αυτο που είδα στην ετικέτα να ενσωματώνεται σε μαλακή τροφή? Να την ανοίξω ή να πάω να την αλλάξω?

----------


## jk21

να  μην την ανοιξεις αλλα για αλλο λογο .δεν εχει αμινοξεα .εσυ μπορει να τους ζητησες κατι τετοιο ,αλλα οπως συνηθως σιγα μην ξερανε  ...

----------


## Harisagr

Κατάλαβα.... θα πάω σήμερα το πολύ αύριο να την αλλάξω. Υπάρχουν κάπου συγκεντρωμένα εδω σε κάποιο θέμα έτσι ώστε να ξέρω ακριβώς τι θα πάρω?

----------


## jk21

τα σκευασματα που θα δεις κοινα και στα δυο θεματα

*Πολυβιταμινούχα σκευάσματα για την αναπαραγωγή**Πτερόρροια*πχ mutavit , nekton s ,ornicuma s ,multivitamin eb12   αλλα και fertivit ,quicko e ,nekton e  ,vitin ,

----------


## plakos

> Χάρη καλη επιτυχία.Και μην αγχωνεσαι αν διαβασες αυτα που γράφει το φόρουμ στην ενότητα αναπαραγωγή καναρινιων είσαι αρκετά ενημερωμένος.Να ξέρεις ότι στην πράξη θα σου βγούνε οι απορίες και είναι πολλοί εδω για να στις λύσουν.Το άρθρο ΑΝΑΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΉ ΚΑΝΑΡΙΝΙΩΝ του mitsman στην ενότητα που σου είπα και αυτο το βίντεο 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=heZNg...e_gdata_player 
> θα σου καλύψουν όλες τις απορίες.Ότι θές ρώτησε το.και επειδή είσαι και συντοπίτης αν χρειαστείς κάτι εδω είμαστε.


Οντως κυριοι το βιντεο ειναι κατατοπειστικοτατο κ χαζος το καταλαβαινει. Να πω κ γω με την σειρα μου πως ειμαι πρωταρης στην αναπαραγωγη μιας κ η φετινη χρονια θα ειναι η πρωτη μου. Καλη επιτυχια να εχουμε λοιπον!!!

----------


## Harisagr

Την άλλαξα την πολυβιταμίνη και πηρα τη fertivit της versele laga.

Αυτο και το oleovita  τα χρησιμοποιω βάσει οδηγιών η αλλάζω κάτι?

----------


## jk21

ΧΑΡΗ εγω εχω τη δικια μου λογικη ,η οποια υπαρχει στο ετησιο προγραμμα ,που σε εχω παραπεμψει σε προηγουμενο ποστ .Τα σκευασματα εχουν τη δικια τους .Εκεινα (τουλαχιστον το fertivit που ξερω τις οδηγιες του ) συστηνουν σχεδον καθημερινη χρηση τις τελευταιες 20-25 μερες πριν να ερθει το πρωτο αυγο .... ( το ποτε δεν ξερω πως το μαντευεις  ) εγω μιλω για σταδιακη χρηση του απο νωριτερα αλλα σε μικροτερη ποσοτητα .Επειδη πηρες σκευασμα με αμινοξεα (fertivit ) που εχει στο μεγιστο και οχι απλα αυξημενη βιταμινη Ε ,οπου στο προγραμμα λεω βιτ ε +σεληνιο (πχ το oleovita που εχεις ) θα το χρησιμοποιησεις τις μισες φορες ,απο οσες γραφω (1 ναι 1 οχι εναλλαξ )

----------


## Harisagr

Παράληψή μου. Εννοούσα δοσολογία ως προς την ποσότητα της κάθε εφαρμογής. Τη συχνότητα θα την ακολουθήσω κι εγώ βάσει προγράμματος. 

Και με προλάβατε όσον αφορά το oleovita  γιατί διάβασα ότι το fertivit ειναι και αυτό πλούσιο σε βιτ Ε και έλεγα μήπως υπάρχει πρόβλημα υπερχορήγησης.

----------


## jk21

ποτε και τα δυο τις ιδιες μερες .στο προγραμμα τα εχω ετσι ωστε να μην επηρεαζει το ενα ,το αλλο ...

δοσολογιες οσο προτεινουν ,εκτος αν στο προγραμμα αναφερω οτι εκεινη τη συγκεκριμενη περιοδο πχ θελω τη μιση προτεινομενη .οπου συμβαινει κατι τετοιο ,αναφερεται .αυτο συμβαινει γιατι εχω επεκτεινει τη χρηση απο πιο νωρις αλλα πιο ηπια .το γιατι το εξηγω εκει

----------


## Harisagr

Ναι για τον Ιανουαριο λεει τη μιση δόση και αυτη θα δωσω.

Στα άλλα δυο πουλάκια λέω να δίνω απο μια φορά τη βδομαδα κανονική δόση.

Το ένα μάλιστα σήμερα μόλις το έβαλα έκανε μπάνιο στην ποτίστρα με την πολυβιταμίνη.

----------


## jk21

Δεν καταλαβα ... πες μου τι πουλακια εχεις και γιατι αυτη η διαφοροποιηση ;

----------


## Harisagr

Ειναι ενα καναρινι ακομα και ενα φανετοκαναρο.

Η διαφοροποιηση ειναι λόγω του ότι δεν προκειται να αναπαραχθούν.

----------


## Harisagr

Σε μια βδομαδα περιπου τελειωνει η αυγοτροφη μου και πρεπει να φτιαξω κι αλλη δοση.

Σκεφτηκα μετα απο διαβασμα σε ενα θεμα που ανοιξε ο κ.Δημητρης να φτιαξω ενα μιγμα με αποξηραμενα βοτανα.

Και ρωτω: Να τα βάζω μαζι με αυγοτροφη εχοντας τα πρωτα αλεσει στο μουλτι? Ή να τα δινω σε πιο χοντρα κομματια όπως ειδα οτι εκανε με τι καρδερινες του ο mitsman αν δεν με απαταει η μνημη μου?

Αυτη τη στιγμη εχω σε αποξηραμενη μορφη: δυοσμο, βασιλικο, θυμαρι, ταραξακο, χαμομηλι, και νιφαδες βρωμης.
Έχω βρει σε καταστημα και: φασκομηλο, καλεντουλα, δικταμο, λουιζα και κραταιγο.

Επίσης βρηκα και σκεφτομαι να πάρω κινοα. Ασπαστη και σε νιφαδες. (4,70 & 3,20 ευρω αντιστοιχα) βιολογικα.

----------


## jk21

να δοκιμασεις σε μικρη ποσοτητα και τον εναν και τον αλλον τροπο και οποιος εχει μεγαλυτερη αποδοχη στα δικα σου ,τον χρησιμοποιεις .Οποιος και να ναι σημασια εχει να τα πεισεις να τα αποδεχθουν 

Κινοα ασπαστη να παρεις

----------


## Harisagr

Απο τα υπολοιπα που γραφω οτι βρηκα να παρω καποιο? Για τον κραταιγο εχω ακουσει πολλα καλα ιδιως για τις καρδερινες. 

Εδω και κανενα δημινο παντως τους ριχνω μη αλεσμενα μεσα στην αυγοτροφη ταραξακο ριγανη μεντα δυοσμο βασιλικο και τα καθαριζουν ολα.

----------


## jk21

φασκομηλο καλο ειδικα για το κρυωμα ,αλλα να ξερεις πικρουλικο .οχι σε ποσοτητα 
καλεντουλα καλη για το στομαχι και απο τις καλυτερες πηγες λουτεινης
δικταμο τα παντα ολα !!!!!!
λουιζα για αδυνατισμα αλλα και ωραια γευση 
κραταιγος φαρμακο για την πιεση και την καρδια .τα πουλια τρωνε τον καρπο βεβαια ,οχι τα φυλλα στη φυση (δεν ξερω για τον καρπο αλλα τα φυλλα εχουν τις ιδιοτητες ) 

γιατι το ενα καναρινι δεν θα το ζευγαρωσεις ; αυτο με το ποδι; 

εχεις δηλαδη ενα οκ και ενα αυτο;

----------


## Harisagr

Σωστα τωρα το θυμηθηκα για τον κραταιγο. Μονο τον καρπο προτιμουν.

Τα υπολοιπα θα τα παρω σταδιακα. Ακομα και το φασκομηλο που θα βαλω λιγο και το υπολοιπο θα μεινει για μενα.

Το ενα που δεν θα ζευγαρωσω ειναι αυτο με το προβλημα στο ποδι ναι συν το οτι δεν εχω και χωρο και κλουβια και ειμαι ακομα διστακτικος για το αν τα καταφερω. Απο τη αλλη λεω να ακολουθησω και σε αυτο διατροφη και αν μεχρι τοτε ειναι καλα και βρω και κανενα θυληκο να το βαλω. Ειναι που εχει και το καλυτερο τραγουδι. Εξαιρειται το φανετοκαναρο που αν και μετα απο μεγαλη πτερορροια δεν εχει επανελθει πληρως σε ενταση, δεν το πιανει κανενα.

----------


## Harisagr

Τελικά τα αποξηραμένα χόρτα και τις νιφάδες βρώμης τα ενσωμάτωσα στην αυγοτροφή με μεγάλη επιτυχία.

Ήρθε η στιγμή να σας παρουσιάσω το αρσενικό του ζευγαριού. Και γιατί μόνο το αρσενικό? Αυτό έχω τώρα και αυτό σας δείχνω. Συντομα πιστεύω θα έχω και το θυληκό.

Νά λοιπόν και ο Τάκης με το σπιτικό του!

----------


## Gardelius

Να το χαίρεσαι!!! Φιλε φαίνεται πολυ υγιές καναρινάκι!! Ελπιζω να έχεις πολλούς καλους απογονους!!!! Κοινό θα ειναι και το ταίρι του??

----------


## Harisagr

> Να το χαίρεσαι!!! Φιλε φαίνεται πολυ υγιές καναρινάκι!! Ελπιζω να έχεις πολλούς καλους απογονους!!!! Κοινό θα ειναι και το ταίρι του??


Ευχαριστώ. Κι εσύ καλα ζευγαρώματα! Ναι και φαίνεται και ειναι υγιες και δεν κάνει και τσαπατσουλιές σαν το άλλο που έχω. Δειλά δειλά αρχίζει να πάει κόντρα στη φωνή του άλλου καναρινιού και να το φτάνει. Αυτο ειναι καλό νέο γιατί εκείνο ήθελα αρχικά να ζευγαρώσω αλλά έχει προβλήματα υγείας. Όλα καλά πάντως. Μένει να έρθει και η θυληκιά.

----------


## Harisagr

Μπορεί να τροποποιηθεί το πρόγραμμα με κάποιο τρόπο έτσι ώστε να συμπληρώσει την απουσία αλόης απο αυτό?

Το συμπλήρωμα ασβεστίου ειναι απαραίτητο? Να πάω για αγορά?

----------


## Gardelius

> Μπορεί να τροποποιηθεί το πρόγραμμα με κάποιο τρόπο έτσι ώστε να συμπληρώσει την απουσία αλόης απο αυτό?
> 
> Το συμπλήρωμα ασβεστίου ειναι απαραίτητο? Να πάω για αγορά?


Κύριε jk21.....θελω και εγω να ρωτήσω ακριβώς τα ιδια...??? τι κανω με αλόη??? που εχεις και αύριο...!!!!!! Μπορω να δώσω αυτο το δικο σου με πρόπολη?
 
Υ.Γ. σορρυ φιλε Χάρη,...αλλα μιας και το είπες!!!!  :: 




> Κοινό θα ειναι και το ταίρι του??


 ...δεν μου είπες???  ::

----------


## jk21

δεν ειναι ακριβως το ιδιο ,αλλα η ριγανη και ειδικα ενα σκευασμα ριγανελαιου ειναι οτι πρεπει .εστω ομως μονιμη χρηση ριγανης στην αυγοτροφη και αν γινεται η καλη η σπιρτοζα !

με χρηση της τελευταιας αυγοτροφης που προτεινω (με γαλα χωρις λακτοζη ) δεν εχεις προβλημα .αν χρειαστει θα σε στειλω φαρμακειο για ταμπλετες ανθρωπινες αναβραζουσες .θα διαλυσεις ενα μερος τους σε νερο ( καπου εχουμε γραψει ποσοτητες νομιζω ) και θα δωσεις στο στομα .δεν χρειαζεσαι καποιο για τακτικη χρηση .να εχεις παντα σουπιοκοκκαλο !

----------


## Harisagr

> Κύριε jk21.....θελω και εγω να ρωτήσω ακριβώς τα ιδια...??? τι κανω με αλόη??? που εχεις και αύριο...!!!!!! Μπορω να δώσω αυτο το δικο σου με πρόπολη?
>  
> Υ.Γ. σορρυ φιλε Χάρη,...αλλα μιας και το είπες!!!! 
> 
>  ...δεν μου είπες???


Ισα ισα καλα ειναι που ρωτας. Μπορει να ξεχνω κι εγω καμια φορά να ρωτησω αυτο που θελω!!!!!

Ναι κοινη θα ειναι η κανάρα!





> δεν ειναι ακριβως το ιδιο ,αλλα η ριγανη και ειδικα ενα σκευασμα ριγανελαιου ειναι οτι πρεπει .εστω ομως μονιμη χρηση ριγανης στην αυγοτροφη και αν γινεται η καλη η σπιρτοζα !
> 
> με χρηση της τελευταιας αυγοτροφης που προτεινω (με γαλα χωρις λακτοζη ) δεν εχεις προβλημα .αν χρειαστει θα σε στειλω φαρμακειο για ταμπλετες ανθρωπινες αναβραζουσες .θα διαλυσεις ενα μερος τους σε νερο ( καπου εχουμε γραψει ποσοτητες νομιζω ) και θα δωσεις στο στομα .δεν χρειαζεσαι καποιο για τακτικη χρηση .να εχεις παντα σουπιοκοκκαλο !


Απο τότε που το πήρα το πουλί στην αυγοτροφή έχει μονίμως ρίγανη μαζεμένη απο μένα στα όρη στα αγρια βουνα! Οπότε είμαι καλά. Και την αυγοτροφή αυτή βάζω και σουπιοκόκκαλο εδω και κανένα τρίμηνο έχω

----------


## jk21

> Κύριε jk21.....θελω και εγω να ρωτήσω ακριβώς τα ιδια...??? τι κανω με αλόη??? που εχεις και αύριο...!!!!!! Μπορω να δώσω αυτο το δικο σου με πρόπολη?
> Υ.


 +  



για αυτο με ρωτουσες στο προφιλ τι να βαλεις; που να ξερω βρε τι ειχες ρωτησει και δω; 

μια χαρα ειναι αυτο που σου χω δωσει .ποιες και συ !

----------


## Gardelius



----------


## Harisagr

Καλημερα στην παρεα. 
Βρηκα κια σε μαγαζι με βιολογικα. Ποια ειναι μια αποδεκτη τιμη κιλου γι αυτον το σπορο;

Στάλθηκε από το HTC Desire X μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------


## jk21

απο βιολογικα θα τον παρεις πανακριβο .και στα πετ σοπ ανεβηκε πια και εχει απο 14 εως 18 το κιλο

----------


## Harisagr

Νομιζω ειχε πολυ λιγοτερο. Επειδη δεν θυμαμαι, μολις παω να παρω υλικα για την αυγοτροφη θα το κοιταξω.

Εν τω μεταξυ επιχείρησα να αλλάξω την ποτίστρα στη ζευγαρωστρα και απο την πρωτη μερα επεινε απο αυτη με τη μπιλια. Το ιδιο και τη δευτερη. Σημερα την εβγαλα τελειως την αλλη αλλα ελεγχω που και που τη σταθμη.

----------


## Harisagr

> Η αυγοτροφη που βαζω ,μεχρι τωρα ειναι αυτη *Η Αυγοτροφή μου (my eggfood recipe)* . Μπορω να συνεχισω με την ιδια?


Γεια σας φιλοι μου.

Σημερα πηγα να παρω υλικα για την παραπανω αυγοτροφη. Δεν βρηκα ομως αλευρι βρωμης και λόγω περιορισμένου πλεον χρονου δεν μπορουσα να περιμενω και τελειωσε και η αυγοτροφη, πηρα ενα πολυσπορο αλευρι και λεω να κανω μια παραλλαγή. Θα χρησιμοποιησω τα ιδια υλικά ακριβώς αλλά την ποσότητα απο το αλευρι σκληρου τυπου και του αλευριου βρωμης λεω να την αντικαταστησω με το πολύσπορο αλεύρι που περιέχει (αλέυρι σιτου, ηλιοσπορο, νιφαδες σιτου, νιφαδες σικαλης, νιφαδες βρωμης, λιναροσπορο, κεχρι, νιφαδες κριθαριου, βυναλευρο και ξηρη μαγια.) Θα βαλω το καλαμποκαλευρο ως εχει οπως και τα υπόλοιπα.

Εχω και ενα σακουλακι σουσαμι. να το χρησιμοποιήσω? Να βαλω καποιον αλλο σπόρο μεσα πριν το ψησιμο?

----------


## jk21

οχι ειναι οκ  , και ετσι αλλα το σουσαμι να το βαλεις μετα το ψησιμο αν θες !

----------


## Harisagr

Ετοιμη η νεα αυγοτροφη. Νομιζω οτι την πετυχα μια χαρα. Ειχε κρατησει υγρασια αν και φανηκε οτι πηγαινε να αρπαξει περιμετρικα. Έκανα και ενα μιγμα με ριγανη, βασιλικο, μεντα, δυοσμο, θυμαρι, χαμομηλι, φασκομηλο, ταραξακο, νιφαδες βρωμης, σουσαμι, περιλλα και ελαχιστο νιζερ και εβαλα μεσα. Την ετριψα ολη και την χωρισα σε σακουλακια για την καταψυξη.

Οσο για την αποδοχη...... Τρομερη. Με το που την εβαλα επικρατουσε υσηχια για κανενα τεταρτο. Πεσανε με τα μουτρα...

----------


## Gardelius

* ????*

----------


## Harisagr

Να και οι φωτο για τον φιλο Ηλια.

Ελπιζω να φαινεται καλα και να ξεχωριζουν λιγο τα συστατικα.

----------


## Gardelius

*Χάρη, ειναι αυτο που παθαινω και εγω με τις φωτο! ειναι <κοντα> πολυ τραβηγμενη και δεν εστιαζει καλα ο φακός! ειναι θολη ...αλλα δεν πειράζει!!! σ ευχαριστώ για την κίνηση!!!*  :Happy0159:

----------


## Harisagr

Ειναι σχετικα καθαρες αν και ειναι απο το κινητο. Δεν θα εντοπισεις μεγαλες διαφορες. Γενικα η αυγοτροφη ειναι σκουρα λόγω του μειγματος αλευρων που εβαλα οπως θα ειδες και παραπανω. Παρολα αυτα αν και δεν φαινεται εχει κρατησει καλη υγρασια πραγμα που δεν το πετυχα στην προηγουμενη που σχεδο ειχα καψει.

Αυριο ομως αν γυρισω νωρις απο τη δουλεια θα  βαλω και αλλες απο τα κλουβια!

----------


## Harisagr

Έχω δει απο αρκετους εδω μέσα να χρησιμοποιουν αντι πατηθρων σχοινιά. Είναι ασφαλή. Τι παραπάνω προσφέρουν, η αλήθεια ειναι οτι θέλω να δοκιμάσω να βαλω στη ζευγαρώστρα αλλα θέλω να είμαι σίγουρος για την ασφάλεια.

----------


## jk21

100% ασφαλη .100% τα λατρευουν .100% μαλακα ειδικα για πουλια με προβληματα στο πελμα .100%  επιλογη απο πλεον καταλληλο ατομο να τα προτεινει

----------


## jk21

να τα βαλεις να κανουν καμπυλη .να ξεκινουν απο χαμηλα και με κοιλια να καταληγουν ψηλα .θα το εχουν παιχνιδι να ανεβοκατεβαινουν

----------


## birdy_num_num

Με αφορμή τις ερωτήσεις του Χάρη, έχω και εγώ μια απορία. Ενώ τα δύο μέλη του ζευγαριού είναι μακρυά μεταξύ τους λόγω καραντίνας, μπορώ να ξεκινήσω διατροφή αναπαραγωγής (για να είναι έτοιμα στο τέλος της καραντίνας), ή ο συνδυασμός μοναξιάς/απομόνωσης και ενισχυμένης διατροφής θα τα κάνει να έχουν υπερδιέγερση και να σαλτάρουν? Για κάθε συμβουλή μένω υπόχρεος...

----------


## jk21

σαφως και θα τα ξεκινησεις προετοιμασια διατροφικη .Η διατροφικη ενισχυση για να εχει αποτελεσματα στη γονιμοτητα ,μεσω αυξησης των σπερματικων κυτταρων που θα εξελιχθουν σε σπερμα ( ή και τα αντιστοιχα στο θηλυκο ) πρεπει να ξεκινα σταδιακα τουλαχιστον διμηνο νωριτερα .Τα πουλια δεν πυρωνουν απο την τροφη και μονο .Πρεπει να υπαρξει αυξηση των ωρων της ημερας (αυξηση της διαρκειας που θα εχουν φως αντιστοιχα σε εσωτερικη εκτροφη )  και σχετικη αυξηση της θερμοκρασιας .Αρκει να μην ειναι το ενα διπλα στο αλλο .

----------


## birdy_num_num

Δημήτρη σε ευχαριστώ πολύ! Άρα ξεκινάω άμεσα τη διατροφική προετοιμασία. Αυτό είναι καλό γιατί θα γλυτώσω ένα μήνα που μπορεί να αποδειχθεί σημαντικός! 

Τα πουλιά δεν είναι μαζί, είναι πολύ μακρυά μεταξύ τους λόγω καραντίνας. Έχουνε μόνο ακουστική επαφή, και αυτή όχι συνεχώς, μόνο όταν είναι ανοιχτές οι δύο ενδιάμεσες πόρτες (έχει πλάκα ότι ακουστικά αντιλαμβάνονται το ένα το άλλο και φωνάζουν όταν τους δίνεται η δυνατότητα).

----------


## Harisagr

Ωραια λοιπον!!! 
Ποια διαμετρος ειναι καλη; εχω μια μικροτερη απο 1εκ και μια μεγαλυτερη απο 1εκ.

Οσον αφορα κατι που ειχα αναφερει μερικα ποστ πιο πανω.
Σπορος κια βιολογικος για εμας 4,40 τα 100γρ!!!!!!

Στάλθηκε από το HTC Desire X μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------


## jk21

να βαλεις και τις δυο .στον 1 ποντο ειναι καλυτερα ,αλλα δοκιμασε και την αλλη και αν καθονται οκ ,ασε και τις δυο για να γυμναζεται καλυτερα σε διαφορετικες διαστασεις το πελμα .

----------


## Harisagr

Έβαλα λοιπον και ενα σχοινι 11 χιλιοστων παχους. Απο την πρωτη στιγμη άρχισε να το περιεργάζεται ο Τάκης. Θα το αφησω προσωρινά μέχρι να μπει και η θυληκια στη ζευγαρωστρα αργοτερα, οπότε και μαλλον θα βάλω ξανα 2+2 κλαδακια. Δεν υπάρχει περιπτωση να μπλεχτει το νυχακι του στο σχοινί?

Απολαύστε τον....



Και εδώ είναι στο αγαπημένο του σημείο.



Πάνω απο την αυγοτροφή!!!

Είχαμε όμως και το νέο μέλος της παρέας. Την Σούλα. Το δώρο του Γιώργου geam (ευχαριστω για ακομα μια φορα). Ακομα βρίσκεται σε εσωτερικό χώρο διότι δεν ήθελα μετά απο ένα ταξίδι 4 ωρών να του αλλάξω και κλουβι και να του αλλάξω και σημείο και μου στρεσαριστεί πολύ. Οπότε πάμε αργά και σταθερά. Την έχω σε χώρο εσωτερικής σκάλας για να συνηθίσει σιγά σιγά τις χαμηλές πρωινές θερμοκρασίες.



Κι εδώ μπορείτε να δείτε το καφετί καπελάκι της



Απ ότι μου είπε ο γιώργος είναι κοινό καναρινάκι απο πατέρα τιμπράντο και μητέρα κοινή.

----------


## Gardelius



----------


## jk21

ουτε να το σκεφτεσαι να το ξαναβγαλεις το σχοινι ! μια χαρα θα το ευχαριστιουνται και βαλε στην θεση της ξυλινης που εχεις ακομα ,ενα να ξεκινα πιο ψηλα και να κατεβαινει οσο εναι και το αλλο .θα δεις θα σκαρφαλωνουνε κιολας

να χαιρεσαι τη νυφη ! για τον Αετο του φορουμ οτι και να πω ...λιγο ειναι !

----------


## Harisagr

Συμερα ειχε καθαριοτητα και περιποιηση νυχιων. Ηταν η πρωτη φορα που το εκανα μονος μου και ειχα λιγο αγχος. Ελπιζω να το εκανα καλα.

Στο σχοινι που εχω εδω και μια εβδομαδα βλεπω να ξεφτιζει λιγο σε μερικα σημεια. Ειναι κακο αυτο; Να βαλω ενα πιο πλαστικοποιημενο σχοινι;

Εβαλα και μια μπανιερα με ζεστο νερο αλλα μεχρι τωρα ειναι διστακτικος.

Στάλθηκε από το HTC Desire X μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------


## jk21

οχι δεν ειναι κακο .πρεπει να το τσιμπαει και δρα αντιστρεσσογονα .Αρκει να ειναι στοιχειωδως καθαρο .Το κανουν καπου κατα μηκος του ή στην ακρη; στην ακρη να το θεωρεις δεδομενο .Αρεσει στα πουλια αυτη η διαδικασια .Γινεται σαν φουντιτσα .Εγω επιτηδες του εχω γυρισει προς τα μεσα την ακρη ,για να κανουν αυτη τη δουλεια

----------


## Harisagr

Η ακρη ειναι απ εξω και την εχω καψει κιολας. Θα περασω καινούργιο αν ειναι. Τα τσιμπιματα ειναι στο ενδιαμεσο και απο κατω. Γι αυτο και εκοψα τα νυχια.

----------


## Harisagr

Έβαλα και δευτερο σχοινι σημερα. Λιγο πιο μικρο και με διαφορα υψους απο ακρη σε ακρη. Ηδη απο περιεργεια ανεβοκατεβαινε πανω κατω. Φωτο θα βάλω αύριο με το καλό.

Και μια ερωτηση τωρα. Εάν μου τελειωσει το πολυβιταμινουχο πριν την ολοκληρωση της αναπαραγωγης πειράζει να το αλλάξω και να παρω άλλο?

----------


## jk21

οχι ,εκτος αν θες να συγκρινεις καθε χρονο τα αποτελεσματα απο τη χρηση του καθενος 

ποιο ειχες ,ποιο θες να παρεις;

----------


## Harisagr

Εχω το muta-vit της versele laga. Ελεγα εαν βρω να παρω το ferti-vit που διαβαζω οτι ειναι πιο πληρες.

Στάλθηκε από το HTC Desire X μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------


## jk21

για μενα αν το δωσεις και στην πτεροροια ναι μπορεις να το αλλαξεις .αν ειναι να παρεις mutavit για την πτεροροια  ,τοτε παρε mutavit απο τωρα .η μονη διαφορα τους ειναι η επιπλεον βιταμινη ε στο φερτιβιτ στην ηδη πολυ αυξημενη με αλλα απλα σκευασματα βιταμινη ε του μουταβιτ

----------


## geam

Χαρη πως ειναι το "κορίτσι"????

----------


## ggamb

Εμένα πάντως με τρομάζει το σχοινί δεν θα το έβαζα! Μπορει να το ξεφτήσει παιζοντας με τη μύτη του και μετα να πιαστούν τα νύχια του εκει και αν δεν το δείς....................
Αν θελεις οποσδήποτε μια στραβή πατήθρα για να γυμνάζετε υπάρχουν ετοιμες πλαστικές αν θελεις να είναι ευκαμτη βάλε ενα λαστιχάκι στις διαστάσεις του σχοινιού!

----------


## Harisagr

> για μενα αν το δωσεις και στην πτεροροια ναι μπορεις να το αλλαξεις .αν ειναι να παρεις mutavit για την πτεροροια  ,τοτε παρε mutavit απο τωρα .η μονη διαφορα τους ειναι η επιπλεον βιταμινη ε στο φερτιβιτ στην ηδη πολυ αυξημενη με αλλα απλα σκευασματα βιταμινη ε του μουταβιτ


Αυτο το τελευταιο ειναι που εχω στο μυαλό και θελω να το αλλαξω. Η αυξημενη βιτ Ε διότι χορηγώ και άλλο σκεύασμα με βιτ Ε και σελήνιο




> Χαρη πως ειναι το "κορίτσι"????


Μιά χαρά. Αρχισε να μας συνηθιζει. Είναι ακόμα μόνη της σε κλειστό χώρο (κλιμακοστασιο) λόγω χαμηλών θερμοκρασιών το βράδυ που ίσως να μην ειναι συνιθισμενη, αλλά και για να τηρηθεί σωστά η καραντίνα. Σε κανα δυο εβδομαδες θα πάρει τη θέση της στο μπαλκόνι και σταδιακά θα έρχεται πιο κοντά με το αρσενικό




> Εμένα πάντως με τρομάζει το σχοινί δεν θα το έβαζα! Μπορει να το ξεφτήσει παιζοντας με τη μύτη του και μετα να πιαστούν τα νύχια του εκει και αν δεν το δείς....................
> Αν θελεις οποσδήποτε μια στραβή πατήθρα για να γυμνάζετε υπάρχουν ετοιμες πλαστικές αν θελεις να είναι ευκαμτη βάλε ενα λαστιχάκι στις διαστάσεις του σχοινιού!


Το έχω κατα νου το ξεφτισμα και το παρακολουθω στενά. Το δεύτερο σχοινι που έβαλα είναι πιο γυαλιστερο και σκληρο και δεν ξεφτιζει με ευκολία.

----------


## jk21

αν θα παρεις την fertivit πρεπει 100% να κοψεις το αλλο σκευασμα .με mutavit δινοντα το μισο της δοσης του αλλου σκευασματος ή και λιγο παρακατω ,εχεις μια fertivit και με σεληνιο μαζι (το φερτιβιτ και το μουταβιτ δεν εχουν  )

αυτο με βιταμινη και σεληνιο ποιο ειναι ; το εχεις σε επαρκεια;

----------


## Harisagr

Μπερδευτικα λιγο... 
Εγω τωρα δινω muta-vit μαζι με oleovita της tafarm (εχω ακοκα μισο μπουκαλακι.

Επειδη το muta-vit ειναι κατω απο τη μεση και νομιζω θα μου τελειωσει μεχρι την ενωση (τελη Απριλιου) αν παρω το ferti-vit σταματαω το oleovita;

Στάλθηκε από το HTC Desire X μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------


## jk21

αν εχεις oleovita που ειναι βιτ ε + σεληνιο ειναι απλα τα πραγματα .Αφηνεις το fertivit για τους οπαδους του και συνεχιζεις με mutavit 
πας στο προγραμμα εδω
*Ετήσιο πρόγραμμα διαχείρισης εκτροφής*

και ανοιγεις το αρχειο στο ποστ 1 ή στο ποστ 35 και στους πινακες οπου λεει πως να τα χορηγεις και τα δυο αυτα που εχεις .Τo mutavit  ως πολυβιταμινη με αμινοξεα και το oleovita ως βιτ ε + σεληνιο  .Αν μαλιστα δεν εδωσες πανω απο 4 μερες τον ιανουραιο μουταβιτ ,τοτε μεταξυ 15-22 φεβρουαριου που δεν εχω στο προγραμμα ,εσυ θα δωσεις κανονικα και 2 απο τις μερες της εβδομαδας εκεινης θα δωσεις oleovitα .Mετα οπως στο προγραμμα 

( το παρακατω ειναι το κομματι μονο για το δευτερο μισο του φλεβαρη )



*15η*
*16η*
*17η*
*18η*
*19η*
*20η*
*21η*

Μίγμα σπορων
Μίγμα σπορων
Μίγμα σπορων
Μίγμα σπορων
Μίγμα σπορων
Μίγμα σπορων
Μίγμα σπορων

Αυγόψωμο
Αυγόψωμο
Αυγόψωμο
Αυγόψωμο
Αυγόψωμο
Αυγόψωμο
Αυγόψωμο

χορταρικό
Έξτρα μίγμα σπόρων
χορταρικό

χορταρικό
Έξτρα μίγμα σπόρων
χορταρικό

Αλοη
Αλοη - Βιταμίνη Ε + Σελήνιο
Αλοη + αγωγή για ενδοπαράσιτα με σκεύασμα λεβαμιζόλης
Αλοη + αγωγή για ενδοπαράσιτα με σκεύασμα λεβαμιζόλης
Αλοη - Βιταμίνη Ε + Σελήνιο
Αλοη
Αλοη

















*22η*
*23η*
*24η*
*25η*
*26η*
*27η*
*28η*

Μίγμα σπορων
Μίγμα σπορων
Μίγμα σπορων
Μίγμα σπορων
Μίγμα σπορων
Μίγμα σπορων
Μίγμα σπορων

Αυγόψωμο
Αυγόψωμο
Αυγόψωμο
Αυγόψωμο
Αυγόψωμο
Αυγόψωμο
Αυγόψωμο

χορταρικό
Έξτρα μίγμα σπόρων
χορταρικό
Έξτρα μίγμα σπόρων
χορταρικό
Έξτρα μίγμα σπόρων
χορταρικό

Πολυβιταμίνη με αμινοξεα
Πολυβιταμίνη με αμινοξεα
Βιταμίνη Ε + Σελήνιο
Βιταμίνη Ε + Σελήνιο
Πολυβιταμίνη με αμινοξεα
Πολυβιταμίνη με αμινοξεα
Βιταμίνη Ε + Σελήνιο

















*29η*







Μίγμα σπορων







Αυγόψωμο







Συμπλήρωμα ασβεστίου

----------


## Harisagr

Αυτο το προγραμμα ακολουθω απο αρχες Ιανουαριου!!!

Στάλθηκε από το HTC Desire X μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------


## Harisagr

Να λοιπον και δυο νεες φωτο του Τακη. Στη δευτερη διακρινετε το καινουργιο σχοινι (πρασινο) που μπορω να πω οτι δεν ξεφτιζει οπως το πρωτο.

----------


## lagreco69

Αρχοντας ο Τακης ολα ειναι ομορφα και νοικοκυρεμενα!!

----------


## Harisagr

Η κοπέλα της παρέας η Σούλα πήρε την προσωρινη της θεση στο μπαλκονι μετα τη 17 ημερων παραμονη σε εσωτερικο χωρο. Η καραντινα φυσικα συνεχιζεται αλλα επρεπε να μετακινηθει απο εκει λογω εργασιων στο κλιμακοστασιο. Δεν εχει καμια επαφη με τα 2 αρσενικα πουλια μου. Αλλα νομίζω οτι απο σημερα που βγηκε τα κελαιδηματα αυξηθηκαν. Υπομονη ακομα 20 μερες ετσι ωστε να αρχισει να εχει οπτικη επαφη με το αρσενικο.

Πηγα και μια βολτα απο ενα πετ-σοπ και προμηθευτηκα καινουργιες αυγοθηκες ποτιστρες και μπανιερες. Μπανιερα ξαναπηρα γιατι ο αρσενικος ειναι διστακτικος στο να μπει στην εξωτερικη που εχω. Πηρα και μια φωλια εξωτερικη πλαστικη με ανοιγομενο το πισω μερος της. Παρατηρησα ομως οτι εχει υποδοχη ετσι ωστε να μπει μια φωλια πλαστικη μεσα σε αυτη. Να βαλω και δευτερο κομματι η να την αφησω οπως ειναι. Επισης θελω και τη γνωμη σας για το καταλληλοτερο υλικο φωλιας. Βεβαια ειναι παραπολυ νωρις ακομα αλλα θελω να ειμαι προετοιμασμενος μιας και ο ελευθερος χρονος εχει περιοριστει στο ελαχιστο.

----------


## jk21

αν βαλεις τσοχα ,μια χαρα ειναι και δεν θελει επιπλεον φωλια 


υλικο καποιο απο αυτα

----------


## Harisagr

Αυριο πρωι λεω να τους βαλω μπροκολο. Το βαζω φρεσκο η βρασμενο;

Στάλθηκε από το HTC Desire X μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------


## jk21

εχω τους βαζω ωμο .αλλα εχω ακουσει οτι καποια χορταρικα αν απλα τα ζεματισεις (οχι να τα βρασεις ) ειναι και πιο θρεπτικα .ομως σημασια εχει να ειναι και αποδεκτα ετσι ... ωμα το ξερω οτι ειναι !
μην ξεχασεις ,πριν απο ολα να βαλεις τα φυλλα του !

----------


## nick13

Καλη επιτυχια (αυτο με τα σχοινια λεω να το δοκιμασω και εγω)  :Jumping0011:

----------


## Harisagr

Ολα βαινουν μια χαρα μεχρι στιγμης με την προετοιμασια. Η καραντινα της θυληκιας τελειωνει την Κυριακη και ισως σε 15 μερες να την βαλω στη ζευγαρωστρα με οπτικο χωρισμα. Λεω ισως γιατι σκεφτομαι οτι θα σταματησει ο αρσενικος τις πτησεις.

Αυτο που με προβληματιζει ειναι οτι ακομα δεν μπορεσα να βρω σπορους κια και καμελινας για τον εμπλουτισμο της αυγοτροφης.

----------


## Harisagr

Σημερα επιτελους τελειωσε η καραντινα της καναρας ''Σουλας'' και μπηκε στη ζευγαρωστρα του καναρου ''Τακη''. Με οπτικο χωρισμα στην αρχη μεχρι να ζεστανει καλα ο καιρος. Δεν ειχαμε κανενα προβλημα κατα την καραντινα εκτος του οτι δεν πολυετρωγε τροφη απο την αυγοθηκη παρα μονο απο την ταιστρα. Ειναι τρομαγμενα τωρα γιατι ειχαμε κοψιμο νυχιων και τα ταλαιπωρησα λιγο με το πιασιμο. Η θυληκια εδειχνε αβολα επανω στο σχοινι αλλα με την ωρα το συνηθισε.

Η Σουλα 



Ο Τακης



Και το σπιτικο τους

----------


## lagreco69

Με το καλο Χαρη οταν ερθει η ωρα να φυγει και το χωρισμα, ολα ειναι καθαρα και νοικοκυρεμενα!!!  :Happy:

----------


## mitsman

Ωραια πουλακια, καθαρα και περιποιημενα!!!! πολλα μπραβο απο εμενα!!! νομιζω θα πετυχεις αυτο που θες!

----------


## jk21

ΧΑΡΗ με το καλο ! 


αυγοτροφη που βλεπω αριστερα (μαλλον η συνταγη μου ) μην βαζεις πολυ γιατι ξερενεται .Καλα ειναι λιγο καθε μερα και φρεσκια

----------


## alex1974

Πολυ ωραια τα πουλακια σου , μπραβο ! Καλες αναπαραγωγες να εχεις...

----------


## Harisagr

> ΧΑΡΗ με το καλο ! 
> 
> 
> αυγοτροφη που βλεπω αριστερα (μαλλον η συνταγη μου ) μην βαζεις πολυ γιατι ξερενεται .Καλα ειναι λιγο καθε μερα και φρεσκια


Δεν με πειραζει και να παει λιγη χαμενη. Απλα οταν εβαζα μονο μια κουταλια ηταν πολυ αδεια η ταιστρα και ειχα αμφιβολιες σχετικα με το αν θα παει. Οποτε βαζω δυο τρεις κουταλιες και την αλλαζω καθε μερα. Επισης δεν ξεραινετε επειδη δεν κανω πλεον το αφρατεμα με το γαλα. Λογω χρονου και μονο. Αλλα παρολα αυτα δεν ξεραινετε ιδιαιτερα.

----------


## Deimitori

Καλή αναπαραγωγή! Όμορφα τα καναρίνια και πολύ φροντισμένο το "σπίτι" τους!

----------


## Harisagr

Αυτο το σκευασμα κανει να το δωσουμε στα πουλια μας? Ειναι καταλληλο για ολα τα οικοσιτα ζωα και ελεγα μηπως κανει και για καναρινια. Ρωταω πιο πολυ λογω περιεργειας, και λογω της χαμηλης τιμης του.

----------


## jk21

η δοσολογια απο οτι βλεπω ειναι 1 γρ στα 2 λιτρα νερο 

http://www.innovet.ro/suplimente-nut...vitaflash.html  στα


το mutavit πχ  εχει δοσολογια 1 γρ στα 250 ml νεροτ 



*Analytical constituents*
*Αναλυτικά συστατικά 
*



*Nutritional additives*
*Διατροφικές πρόσθετες ύλες*





Vitamin A
2.500.000

IU/kg



Vitamin D3
200.000

IU/kg



Vitamin E
20.000
mg/kg



Vitamin K3
650
mg/kg



Vitamin B1
800

mg/kg



Vitamin B2
3.200

mg/kg



Vitamin B6
1.200

mg/kg



Vitamin B12
4

mg / kg



Vitamin C
12.000

mg/kg



Calcium D-pantothenate
2.400
mg/kg



Biotin
200

mg/kg



Niacin
17.500
mg/kg



Folic acid
300

mg/kg



L-lysine
20.000
mg/kg



DL-methionine
30.000
mg/kg



)
E1 - Σιδήρου (σίδηρος μονοένυδρος)
2.500
mg / kg



E2 - Ιώδιο (Ιωδικό ασβέστιο, άνυδρο)
100
mg / kg



E4 - χαλκού (χαλκός (II) θειικού)
500
mg/kg



E5 - Μαγγάνιο (μαγγάνιο θειικό μονουδρικό)
5.000
mg / kg



E6 - Zinc (ψευδάργυρος μονοένυδρος)
4.500
mg / kg









αν λοιπον το δωσεις στη δοσολογια που συστηνεται ,διαρεις τα mg  καθε ουσιας με το  8 (γιατι διαλυεις τα ιδια γραμμαρια σε 8πλασιο νερο ) και αυτο που βρισκεις το συγκρινεις με την συσταση της mutavit 

με μια προχειρη ματια εχει  αρκετη ποσοτητα βιτ d3 και καπως παρακατω απο τα υπολοιπα σε αντιστοιχες τιμες .Αρκετα παρακατω βιτ ε ,αλλα με μεγαλη ποικιλια ομως θρεπτικων στοιχειων 

θα μπορουσες να το δινεις πιο πυκνο ελαφρως ,αλλα θα ειχες προβλημα τοξικοτητας με την d3 που την εχει αυξημενη και θα ανεβαινε σε επικινδυνα σημεια 

ποσο εχει ,τα ποσα γραμμαρια;

----------


## captain8

πολυ ομορφα πουλακια να τα χαιρεσαι και καλη αναπαραγωγη

----------


## Harisagr

> η δοσολογια απο οτι βλεπω ειναι 1 γρ στα 2 λιτρα νερο 
> 
> http://www.innovet.ro/suplimente-nut...vitaflash.html  στα
> 
> 
> το mutavit πχ  εχει δοσολογια 1 γρ στα 250 ml νεροτ 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Κοστιζει 4,5 ευρω το φακελακι των 50 γραμμαριων.

Τα θρεπτικα ειναι που μου προξενησαν το ενδιαφερον. Παντως το παιρνουνε αρκετοι απο το μαγαζι που εργαζομαι για κοτοπουλα, κουνελια και αρνακια. Υπαρχουν
βεβαια και οι ασχετοι που δεν του δινουν σημασια και δινουν συνεχως τεραμυκινη λες και ειναι βιταμινες. (Λιγο εκτος θεματος αλλα μερικα μυαλα δεν αλλαζουν με τιποτα)

----------


## jk21

μονο τεραμυκινη; φουραζολιδονη για την χωνεψη;  ::

----------


## Harisagr

Καλησπερα στην παρεα. Σημερα το προγραμμα ειχε καθαριοτητα και μια μικροεπισκευη στο κλουβι. Κατα τη διαρκεια αυτης επρεπε να βγαλω για 10 λεπτα το χωρισμα του ζευγαριου. Μολις βγηκε μαρμαρωσανε και τα δυο ηταν πολυ διστακτικα. Μετα απο 5 λεπτα ειδα να ειναι συνεχως διπλα διπλα και να ''φιλιουνται'' που λενε μεταξυ τους. Αυτο που με κουφανε ομως ηταν οτι ο αρσενικος αρχισε να κελαηδα λιγο και η θυληκια να τσιμπαει την ξεφτισμενη ακρη του σχοινιου. Τελικα μολις εβαλα το χωρισμα επελεξα να αφησω ενα κενο δυο ποντων στο οπτικο χωρισμα και απο τοτε ητανε μονιμως στο σημειο του κλαδιου που εβλεπε το ενα το αλλο.

Τι λετε? Ειναι καλα σημαδια αυτα? Η δεν λενε κατι?

Επισης θελω με καποιο τροπο να πεισω τη θυληκια να φαει αυγοτροφη. Τι να κανω?

----------


## jk21

ναι ειναι καλα σημαδια .αν η καραντινα εχει περατωθει (θυμισε μου ... ) ,οπου να ναι ειναι ωρα να τα ενωσεις 

να βρασεις ενα αυγο καλα και να ανακατεψεις τον κροκο μονο ,με την αυγοτροφη ωστε να αφρατεψει .ασε τη θηλυκια 3-4 ωρες χωρις σπορους και θα δοκιμασει .αν δοκιμασει ,πιστευω θα συνεχισει να την επιλεγει

----------


## Harisagr

Εχει τηρηθει κανονικα η καραντινα. Δεν πρεπει πρωτα να τα εχω μερικες μερες με χωρισμα με οπτικη επαφη;

Τη φωλια τη βαζω πριν η μετα την ενωση; Τα υλικα για την κατασκευη που ειναι καλυτερα να μπουν;

Στάλθηκε από το HTC Desire X μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------


## jk21

ανοιξε τοτε αμεσα το οπτικο χωρισμα και ασε 1-2 μερες το καγκελο ,ενω παραλληλα βαλε φωλια .αν φιλιουνται αλλα επιμενει να μην κανει φωλια ,δοκιμασε και χωρις χωρισμα .Μερικες θελουν και τον αρσενικο για να ξεκινησουν

----------


## Harisagr

Δευτερο δειγμα ακομαπιο θετικο πιστευω.

Σημερα πριν βγαλω το οπτικο χωρισμα εβαλα την φωλια και λιγο βαμβακι στα καγγελα μιας και αυριο θα προμηθευτω τσοχα και νημα για τη φωλια, και μεχρι να το αφαιρεσω η θυληκια τσιμπουσε το βαμβακι. Μεχρι να ξαναβαλω τη σιτα ο αρσενικος αρχισε και αυτος να πιανει το βαμβακι και να το πεταει στη φωλια.. Φυσικα δεν φτιαξανε κατι αλλα τουλαχιστον δειχνουν ολα να παιρνουν το δρομο τους. Εβαλα τελικα τη σιτα και απο εκεινη την ωρα αρχισανε να ταιζουν το ενα το αλλο.

Απο εκει και περα δοκιμασα στην αυγοτροφη της θυληκιας να βαλω τον κροκο του αυγου μπας και φαει και τελικα κατι εκανε. Τους εβαλα και απο μισο αυγο οπως κανω καθε κυριακη και κυριολεκτικα το τσακισανε. Τσοφλι στο τελος δεν υπηρχε. Ποσο συχνα να συνεχισω να βαζω? Μια φορα τη βδομαδα αρκει?

Το μονο που συνεχιζει να με απασχολει ειναι οτι δεν εχω σπορους κια και καμελινα για ενυσχιση της αυγοτροφης. Μπορει αυτη την απουσια να την καλυψει η γυρη που θα τους εχω σε μια εβδομαδα?

----------


## jk21

αν τρωνε αυγοτροφη (με δικα σου αυγα ) και μια μονο φορα να βαλεις αυγο ,αρκει .Ισως και καθολου αρκει να την τρωνε 

καλη η κια και η καμελινα ,πολυ καλη και η γυρη ,αλλα πουλια σε καθαρο περιβαλλον ,με καθαρο νερο ,χορταρικα και αυγουλακι περαν του μιγματος σπορων ,μια ζωη γεννουσανε ! αν τωρα δεν κανουν 5 και σου κανουν 3 πουλακια δεν πειραζει .Στα πουλια αξιζει να δινουμε το μεγιστο που μπορουμε .Αν αυτο ειναι και κια ,καμελινα ,μια χαρα .Αν οχι και το αυγο μια χαρα ειναι ,πολυ περισσοτερο και η γυρη

----------


## Harisagr

Θα συνεχισω την διατροφη με σπορους, αυγοτροφη δικια μου, αυγο, φρουτα, λαχανικα και γυρη. Οπως ειπε και ο jk21 εχω δει ατομα που βγαζανε πουλακια χωρις προετοιμασια και με τις χειροτερες τροφες και αυγοτροφες. Εαν ειναι να μην παρω πουλια απο αυτο τι να πω? Ας μην παρω....

Δυο ημερες μονο με σιτα αναμεσα το ζευγαρι και η θυληκια σκορπισε ολο το βαμβακι που εβαλα δοκιμαστικα. Σημερα που εφυγε το χωρισμα ο αρσενικος επιασε δουλεια και ακολουθει και η θυληκια στην κατασκευη. Το υλικο που τους εβαλα ειναι τσοχα μεσα στη φωλια και αυτο το μιγμα:



Θα ελέγξω αυριο το απογευμα για την πορεια των εργασιων

----------


## mitsman

Μια χαρα σε βρισκω.... πολυ σωστα τα λες.... καλη συνεχεια!!!

----------


## Harisagr

Επειδη εχω μπολικα αυτον τον καιρο, ελεγα μηπως τα καναρινια τρωνε μανιταρια..... Ξερει καποιος κατι?

Μετα απο δυο μερες που ξεκινησαν τη φωλια εχουμε ενα ενθαρυντικο αποτελεσμα. Μου εχουν κανει χαλια τον τοπο αλλα χαλαλι. Πειραζει που κουνησα λιγο την τσοχα μεσα στη φωλια επειδη ητανε στραβη ενω ηδη ξεκινησανε να τη φτιαχνουν?

Να και η πορεια των εργασιων:

----------


## jk21

δεν εχω κατι επισημο (ερευνα )  για μανιταρια καλλιεργημενα ,αλλα στο ξενο διαδικτυο αναφερονται καποια στελεχη (προφανως εννοουν τα δηλητηριωδη ) ως τοξικα και τα υπολοιπα οτι φερνουν πεπτικες διαταραχες .

δεν πειραζει για την τσοχα

----------


## Harisagr

Η φωλια φαινεται να προχωραει γρηγορα μερα με τη μερα αν και ο καιρος μας τα χαλασε.

Το ζευγαρακι σημερα απολαμβανοντας το ''μεζε''

----------


## lagreco69

Ολα θα γινουν! με το καλο με το καλο!!

----------


## Harisagr

Σημερα το πρωι διαπιστωσα οτι το ζευγαρι τελειωσε ολο το υλικο για την κατασκευη της φωλιας. Κι επειδη πηγαινουν με αγους ρυθμους πιστεψα οτι απλα το σκορπισανε ολο στον πατο.

Ελα ομως που αυτα εχου σχεδον τελειωσει τη φωλια. Κι εγω εμεινα και απο υλικα. Και ποιος περιμενει μεχρι την τριτη να παρω καινουργιο?

Πανω στη βιασυνη μου κι εγω τους εβαλα μπολικο βαμβακι στη θηκη για να υπαρχει και η θυληκια πηγε κατευθειαν και συνεχισε το στρωσιμο. Και μετα απο λιγο παρατηρω οτι θελει να παρει κλωστες απο τα ξεφτια του σχοινιου που τους εχω για πατηθρες. Εκατσα και εκοψα ενα κομματι και το ξεφτισα ολο και το εβαλα κι αυτο μεσα.

Εκανα καλα η πειραζει που ειναι διαφορετικο υλικο απο το αρχικο που ξεκινησαν τη φωλια?

----------


## lefteris13

δεν πειραζει, βαλε οτι μπορεις, αρχισε να χαλας ρουχα σου για υλικο φωλιας μεχρι την τριτη..

----------


## Harisagr

Εβαλα ακομα μια δοση απο ξεφτισμενο σχοινι και βαμβακι στη θηκη γιατι τελειωσαν το προηγουμενο!!! Εγω περιμενα να το δω σκορπισμενο και αυτα το εβαλαν στη φωλια. Αν και το τελευταιο μηνα δεν περναω πολυ χρονο με τα πουλια λογω δουλειας, περα απο μια κυριακη, και φοβομουν μηπως με ξεσυνιθησουν σημερα που ξαναεβαλα τα υλικα της φωλιας στη θηκη η θυληκια μονο που δεν μου αρπαξε το βαμβακι απο το χερι!!!! Τις τελευταιες μερες επιταχυνανε πολυ τη διαδικασια και με παραξενευει διοτι η θερμοκρασια επεσε αισθητα και η υγρασια ανεβηκε κατακορυφα εσω στη Λαρισα. Αυριο παντως θα τους ξαναβαλω το υλικο που ξεκινησαν τη φωλια.

Η φωλια οπως ηταν σημερα το μεσημερι.

----------


## geam

μπράβο φιλαράκι!!!!! (προσωπικη μου γνώμη.... ασε τα πουλιά στην ησυχία τους και όλα θα πάνε καλά!!!)

----------


## Harisagr

Καλησπερα στην παρεα

Τελικα εχτες εβαλα ξανα το αρχικο υλικο που φτιαξανε τη φωλια και μπορω να πω οτι χρησιμοποιησαν πολυ.

Επειδη οπως ξαναανεφερα δεν εχω πλεον χρονο να καθομαι να παρατηρω τα πουλια παρα μονο μερικα λεπτα την ημερα, εχω την ανυσηχια μηπως παει κατι στραβα και δεν το παρω χαμπαρι.

Για να μην τα πολυλογω η καναρα σημερα απο το πρωι ειναι μεσα στη φωλια και πιθανολογω οτι μπορει και να εχει το πρωτο αυγο αφου εχτες το απογευμα ακουγοτανε φασαρια (περιεργα κελαηδηματα και κυνηγητο στο κλουβι) που πιθανολογω πως ητανε βατεμα. Ελπίζω αυριο το πρωι να δω αν εχει αυγο η οχι, για να μην την ανυσηχω και την σηκωσω.

Απο θεμα διατροφης σταματησα τις πολυβιταμινες και την βιτ Ε + σεληνιο και δινω αφθονους σπορους και αυγοτροφη. Το αυγο να το κανω πιο συχνο μηπως η μονο οταν με το καλο ερθουν τα μικρα?

----------


## jk21

αυγοτροφη δινεις φτιαχτη με δικα σου αυγα ή ετοιμη; δινεις επιπλεον αυγο μεχρι τωρα και καθε ποτε;

----------


## Harisagr

Δικια μου φτιαχτη και αυγο μια φορα την εβδομαδα. Λαχανικα μερα παρα μερα.

----------


## jk21

οποτε αυγο δεν πειραζει μην δινεις .αρκει εκεινη .αν δεις οτι εχεις αρκετα ασπορα στην ωοσκοπηση  και τα πουλια (κυριως το αρσενικο . το θηλυκο δεν πειραζει τοσο ) δεν ειναι παχια ,ξαναρχινα και το αυγο .αλλα χορταρικα μην διακοπτεις .

----------


## Harisagr

Τελικα οι υποψιες μου επιβεβαιωθηκαν. Κοιταξα τη φωλια της καναρας σημερα το πρωι που δεν καθοτανε μεσα και ειδα μεσα 2 αυγα. Περιμενω αυριο να δω τη συνεχεια....

Στάλθηκε από το HTC Desire X μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------


## geam

μπράβο Χάρη!!!!!

----------


## geam

> 


!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Harisagr

3 αυγα μετραμε σημερα. Λετε να εχουμε και συνεχεια;

Εχω ακομα νημα στο κλουβι. Να το αφαιρεσω; Φαινεται να χρησιμοποιουν ακομα.

Επιτελους βρεθηκε μαγαζι στη Λαρισα με μεγαλη ποικιλια σπορων. Πηρα καμελινα και κια. Να τα προσθεσω στην αυγοτροφη η να τα δινω σαν εξτρα σπορους;

Στάλθηκε από το HTC Desire X μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------


## jk21

Ναι συνηθως κανουν απο 4-6 με ποιο συνηθες το 4-5 

μου κανει εντυπωση που χρησιμοποιουν ακομα νημα .αν θες ασε λιγο ,οχι πολυ μην τυχον καπακωσουν τα αυγα .Κατα προτιμησε λιγο βαμβακι ,γιατι ισως να θελουν να βαλουν επιπλεον σαν τελειωμα στον πατο για να ειναι μαλακα 

αν τρωνε ολη την αυγοτροφη ,βαλε τους σπορους εκει .αλλιως σε μια ξεχωρη μικρη ταιστρα .

στην αυγοτροφη 1 ρηχο κουταλακι απο το καθενα στα 100γρ αυγοτροφης 
αλλιως 
στην ταιστρα 1 κουταλακι απο το καθενα σπορο καθε 3 μερες (και για τα δυο πουλια αρκει )

----------


## Harisagr

Ναι σημερα ειχαμε το 4ο αυγο

την εχουν ψηλωσει αρκετα τη φωλια και πλεον εχει βαμβακι γυρω γυρω

Την αυγοτροφη με τους εξτρα δυο σπορους την φαγανε ακομα πιο γρηγορα σημερα.

Αυτη τη μεθοδο που μουλιαζουνε την κια τι ειναι ακριβως και που χρησιμευει?

----------


## jk21

την κια μην την μουλιασεις ! ποιος στο ειπε αυτο; θα διαλυθει και θα γινει ζελε .εκτος αν θες με αυτο το υγρο μιγμα νερου-κια να αφρατεψεις πχ την αυγοτροφη

----------


## Harisagr

Ειχα δει οτι ετσι προτεινεται η χρηση της απο τους ανθρωπους και ελεγα μηπως αυτο το βαλω μεσα στο νερο...

Στάλθηκε από το HTC Desire X μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------


## jk21

οι ανθρωποι πινουν μια και καλη ,ολο το περιεχομενο νερου ανεμειγμενου με κια και δεν παει τιποτα χαμενο

----------


## Harisagr

Θα συνεχισω να τα βαζω στην αυγοτροφη και που και που ξεχωριστα. Για αυριο παντως μαζεψα ημιωριμους σπορους απο μπροκολο.

Και σημερα ειχαμε ακομα ενα νεο αυγο. 5 στο συνολο...

Στάλθηκε από το HTC Desire X μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------


## Harisagr



----------


## Harisagr

Καλησπέρα στη παρεα.

Η καναρα τελικα σταματησε στα 5 αυγα και απο χτες βγιανει ελαχιστα εξω απο τη φωλια. Το ενα αγχος εφυγε. Παμε για το επομενο. 

Τι γινετε τωρα με τις μερες? Διαβασα πολλα και εχω μπερδευτει. Να κανω ωοσκοπηση? Αν ναι ποτε? Στις ποσες μερες σκαει φυσιολογικα το αυγο? Πειραζει που δεν αλλαξα τα αυγα με αλλα πλαστικα? Σε περιπτωση που βγουνε ολα, το τελευταιο θα ειναι σε μειονεκτικη θεση απεναντι στα υπολοιπα μεσα στη φωλια?

----------


## mitsman

το Σαββα το ΑΝ θες μπορεις να κανεις μια οωσκοπηση!
τα μικρα θα σκασουν 14 μερες απο την ημερα που ξεκινησε να κλωσσαει συστηματικα!

----------


## Harisagr

Σχετικα με τη διαφορα ημερων που προανεφερα? Θα υπαρχει καποιο θεμα?

----------


## jk21

οχι απαραιτητα .συνηθως το νεοτερο σε ημερομηνια αυτο ανοιγει πιο  γρηγορα (εχει παρατηρηθει αυτο και απο εμπειρους εκτροφεις ) αλλα αν πραγματι υπαρξει θεμα ,θα εχεις το νου σου να ανεβαζεις το πιτσιρικι πιο πανω απο τα αλλα ,για να ζητα τις πρωτες μερες πιο ευκολα τροφη

----------


## Harisagr

Καλησπερα στην παρεα.

Περασε σχεδον μια εβδομαδα και οσες φορες κοιταξα τον ζευγαρι δεν πετυχα τη θυληκια εξω απο τη φωλια. Συνεχεια μεσα.....

Το κακο ειναι οτι δεν μπορεσα να κανω ωοσκοπηση. Και δεν ξερω αν μπορεσω ουτε αυριο.

Τι να κανω σε αυτη την περιπτωση; Απο ποτε μετραω 14 ημερες για να δω αν σκασουν τα αυγα?

Οσον αφορα τη διατροφη τους προσθεσα και σπορο ραδικιου μεσα σε ολα τα αλλα καλουδια.

Επισης τα ειδα και τα δυο λιγο μαδημενα γυρω απο το ραμφος. Ειναι απο το ταισμα λετε?

----------


## xarhs

> το Σαββα το ΑΝ θες μπορεις να κανεις μια οωσκοπηση!
> τα μικρα θα σκασουν 14 μερες απο την ημερα που ξεκινησε να κλωσσαει συστηματικα!


εμενα μου σκανε παντα στις 13 η 13 και κατι................  ωοσκοπηση χαρη μπορεις να κανεις και να φαινεται ξεκαθαρα και απο την 5η μερα αλλα καλο ειναι μετα την 7η για να μην τραυματισεις τα ματακια απο τα εμβρυα.......

----------


## mitsman

Ολα τα παραξενα σε εσενα συμβαινουν Χαρη.... χαχααχαχαχαχαχχαχαχα
Καπου εκει σκανε μωρε... 13- 14 - 15 μερες!!!!!

----------


## jk21

την επομενη απο τοτε που ξεκινα να κλωσσα η θηλυκια μονιμα πανω απο τα αυγα ,θεωρεις οτι ειναι η 1η μερα και συνηθως βγαινουν στις 14 .για αυγα που βγαινουν μετα τη στιγμη που η καναρα ξεκινησει να κλωσσα μονιμα ,μετρας την επομενη τους ,σαν πρωτη μερα 

αρα πχ (τυχαιες ημερομηνιες σαν παραδειγμα )  μια καναρα γεννησει το 1ο   στις 12 του μηνα ,το 3ο στις 14 του μηνα και ξεκινησει τοτε να κλωσσα μονιμα και κανει και αλλα 2 με το 5ο στις 16 του μηνα ,τοτε

στις 28 πανω κατω ,περιμενεις να βγουνε μαζεμενα τα 3 πρωτα και στις 28 το 4ο και πιθανως το 5ο γιατι εχω ακουσει να λενε οτι το τελευταιο επωαζεται λιγο πιο γρηγορα  


αλλα αν δεν περασουν συμπληρωμενες 16 μερες ,να μην σπας κανενα αυγο και να περιμενεις

----------


## Harisagr



----------


## Harisagr

Ολο εκπληξεις ειναι αυτα τα πουλια μου. Σημερα βρηκα στη φωλια 2 πουλακια. Συμφωνα με τον παππου μου που τα ακουει πρεπει το πρωτο να εσκασε χτες και το αλλο σημερα.

Οπως και να εχει τα πουλια βγηκανε στις 12 ή 13 μερες μετρωντας απο την ιδια μερα κιολας που εκανε το τελευταιο αυγο.

Ειναι φυσιολογικο? 

Αυριο θα σας παραθεσω και φωτο.

----------


## jk21

Χαρη γινε λιγο πιο συγκεκριμενος ... ποια η ημερομηνια γεννησης του τελευταιου αυγου ; ποτε ξεκινησε να καθεται μονιμα στα αυγα;

----------


## Harisagr

Τα αυγα βγηκαν στις 20/21/22/23/24 Μαρτιου.
Στα αυγα καθοταν συνεχεια απο τις 23. Ισως και νωριτερα τι να πω? Δεν τα παρατηρουσα ολη τη μερα οπως δεν τα παρατηρω τοσο συχνα ακομα και τωρα.

Παντως σημερα το απογευμα βρηκα και ενα ακομα πουλακι αλλα και ενα ακομη ψοφιο στον πατο του κουβιου.
Τον λογο δεν τον ξερω. Μονο υποθεσεις μπορουμε να κανουμε. Παντως ασφαλισα καλυτερα το κατωφλι της φωλιας με δυο κλαδια για να μην πεσουν κατα λαθος. Το ειχα κανει και πιο πριν αλλα ειχε ενα μικρο κενο.

Οπως και να εχει ας ειναι γερα αυτα τα τρια και αυριο περιμενω να σκασει και το τελευταιο αυγο.

----------


## xarhs

πολυ γρηγορα βγηκαν.......

----------


## Harisagr



----------


## lefteris13

τα πουλια βγηκαν κανονικα στην ωρα τους..αν ξεκινησε να κλωσσα στο 2ο 21 μαρτη,επρεπε να σκασουν στις 2 απριλη, στο 3ο στις 3 απριλη, 4ο στις 4 απριλη, εσενα εσκασαν τα πρωτα 2  4 με 5 απριλη, οποτε ολα κανονικα.ισα ισα θεωρητικα επρεπε να βγουν τα 4 πανω κατω μαζι αν ξεκινησε ετσι στο 4ο, ομως σε σενα βγανουν οπως να ναι το καθενα, οποτε καποια αργησαν θεωρητικα γιατι και πριν το 4ο αυγο ψιλοκαθεται δεν μενει ολη μερα εκτος-συν οτι να κατσει κανονικα 4η μερα εμενα μου φαινεται υπερβολικο, αλλα ενταξει ισως να συνεβη σε σενα γιατι αλλιως θα πρεπε να χες τα πρωτα μικρα ακομη πιο νωρις.αυτο που παρατηρω 2η φορα σε ατομο που δεν αλλαξε με πλαστικα φετος και εξηγει το παραπανω, ειναι οτι τα μικρα βγαινουν οπως να ναι σε φουρνιες απο 1 μονο ή 2 με μεγαλα κενα και σε αρκετες ημερες γιατι το καθε αυγο τις ημερες που γενναει εχει ζεσταθει διαφορετικα, ετσι υπαρχουν μικρα στη φωλια σε ολα τα μεγεθη και για ολα τα γουστα

----------


## Harisagr

Πιστευω οτι το πρωτο εσκασε στις 3 απριλιου και σκαει ενα καθε μερα. Ακουγε ο παππους μου κατι μικρες τσιριδες απο εκεινη τη μερα. Νομιζω οτι το νεκρο πουλακι ειναι αυτο που γεννηθηκε χτες. Και ητανε βλακεια μου που δεν τσεκαρα νωριτερα τη φωλια αλλα δεν ηθελα να σηκωσω την καναρα. Το μικρο το βρηκα και κατω απο τη σχαρα και πιστευω οτι το εβγαλαν οι γονεις μιας και ηταν αρκετα δυσκολο να πεσει κατα λαθος λογω μορφολογιας της φωλιας.

Στάλθηκε από το HTC Desire X μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------


## jk21

> τα πουλια βγηκαν κανονικα στην ωρα τους..αν ξεκινησε να κλωσσα στο 2ο 21 μαρτη,επρεπε να σκασουν στις 2 απριλη



ΛΕΥΤΕΡΗ ασχετο με τα πουλια του Χαρη και το ποτε επρεπε να βγουν   ....

οταν καποιο ξεκινα να κλωσσα το νωριτερο που βγαινουν ειναι 13 συμπληρωμενες και συνηθως 14 ενω πιο σπανια παμε 15 και πολυ σπανια 16

για 12 συμπληρωμενες μονο δεν εχω ακουσει 

στις 31 ηταν 10 συμπληρωμενες ,1η 11 συμπληρωμενες ,2 του μηνα 12 συμπληρωμενες ... μηπως καπου κανει λαθος το μετρημα;

----------


## Harisagr

Καλημερα στην παρεα. Τελικα μενουμε στα 3 υγιη πουλια. Μετα τη μια απωλεια νεοσου σημερα βρηκα και το τελευταιο αυγο στον πατο σπασμενο απο τους γονεις και το πουλακι ηδη ψοφιο μεσα σε αυτο.

Ας ειναι 3 και γερα και συνεχιζουμε....

Στάλθηκε από το HTC Desire X μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------


## lefteris13

> ΛΕΥΤΕΡΗ ασχετο με τα πουλια του Χαρη και το ποτε επρεπε να βγουν   ....
> 
> οταν καποιο ξεκινα να κλωσσα το νωριτερο που βγαινουν ειναι 13 συμπληρωμενες και συνηθως 14 ενω πιο σπανια παμε 15 και πολυ σπανια 16
> 
> για 12 συμπληρωμενες μονο δεν εχω ακουσει 
> 
> στις 31 ηταν 10 συμπληρωμενες ,1η 11 συμπληρωμενες ,2 του μηνα 12 συμπληρωμενες ... μηπως καπου κανει λαθος το μετρημα;


ναι σωστα εκανα λαθος το μετρημα, εννοειται υπολογιζω 13 συμπληρωμενες και βγαινουν μεσα στην 14η συνηθως οπως λες..21η μαρτη κλωσσα κανονικα-βγαινουν μεσα στην 3η απριλιου, 23 οπως ειπε-5η απριλιου οπως και βγηκαν

----------


## Harisagr

Να ανυσηχω για τα υπολοιπα 3 πουλια η ειναι μεσα στο προγραμμα τετοιες απωλειες.

Απο θεματα διατροφης να αλλαξω κατι; Λαχανικα επιτρεπονται οταν ειναι τοσο μικρα;

Στάλθηκε από το HTC Desire X μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------


## jk21

να παραμεινεις στη διατροφη που εχεις και να ενισχυσεις τα πουλια με χορταρικα μετα την 1η εβδομαδα των μικρων .Αν εχεις και φρεσκια ριγανη ,δινε και νωριτερα 

μια χαρα ειναι και τα 3 πουλακια

----------


## Harisagr

Ολα καλα με τα μικρα. Κι απ οτι βλεπω ειναι και καλοταισμενα γιατι βλεπω τον λαιμο τους γεματο απο τροφη.

Παντως ειναι εκπληκτικο ποσο γρηγορα μεγαλωνουν

Εδω τα μικρα 5,4, και 3 ημερων:

----------


## Harisagr

Σημερα το προγραμμα ειχε καθαριοτητα φωλιας

Τα μικρα δειχνουν υγιεστατα και ειναι πλεον 10, 9, και 8 ημερων.





Κι εδω ο αρσενικος που ταιζει τα μικρα οταν η θυληκια βγει απο τη φωλια.

----------


## Harisagr

Καλησπερα στην παρεα.

Στις ποσες μερες κανει να σηκωσω τα πουλακια απο τη φωλια ετσι ωστε να τη καθαρισω καλα?

----------


## panos70

στις 10 μερες ειναι καλα

----------


## Harisagr

Ολα περιμενα να τα δω  μα αυτο που ειδα δεν το πιστευα.

Παω για λιγο να καθαρισω τη φωλια και τσουπ ενα μικρο αρχισε να σηκωνεται και να φτερουγιζει.

Ξανατοποθετω τη φωλια και ακουω μικρες τσιριδες. Ο νεοσσος στεκοταν στο κλαρι και εκοβε βολτες αταραχος μεσα στο κλουβι!!!

Ειναι δυνατον???? Μονο 17 ημερων ειναι!!!!!!!! Βγαινει κανει βολτες και επιστρεφει μεσα!!!!!!!

Δειτε τον:

Εδω το παιζει μαγκια στα αδερφια του



Εδω τον εχει απο το κοντο η μανα του



Κι εδω απο το κοντο ολη η οικογενεια

----------


## jk21

ο πιτσιρικος βγηκε εκτος φωλιας ,κανονικα και με τον νομο που λενε !!! εκει αναμεσα στις 17 -22 μερες βγαινουν ολα .Μαλιστα καμμια φορα οι γονεις τα βγαζουν και απο την 15η μερα για να κανουν φωλια .Να παρατηρεις συχνα στη φωλια ,αν εμφανιστουν φτερακια των μικρων ,ειτε αυτα εχουν βγει εκτος φωλιας ,ειτε εντος .Μπορει να τα μαδησουν για να κανουν νεα φωλια (οχι απαραιτητα ,αλλα καλα ειναι να προσεχεις )

----------


## mitsman

Φυσιολογικοτατα πραγματα!!!! να το χαιρεσαι και αυτο και τα υπολοιπα και τα επομενα!!! πολυ ομορφα!

----------


## Harisagr

Αυτο με τη νεα φωλια το προσεχω πολυ.

Αυτο που με απασχολει ειναι ο τριτος νεοσσος που εχει μεινει πισω στην αναπτυξη. Ειναι κανονικα ταισμενος αλλα ακομα δεν εχει καθολου φτερα.

Στάλθηκε από το HTC Desire X μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------


## jk21

βγαλτο μια φωτο να το δουμε .ποσων ημερων ειναι εκεινο ακριβως;

----------


## Gardelius

*Καλη συνεχεια Χάρη!! Ειναι πανέμορφα!!!!*

----------


## Harisagr

Εδω ειναι το Σαββατο. 
Το μικρο μαζι με το μεσαιο. 14αρων με 16 ημερων. Οσο μπορει να φανει διοτι μπαινω απο κινητο.



Στάλθηκε από το HTC Desire X μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------


## jk21

διελυε πολυβιταμινη με *αμινοξεα* που τυχον εχεις ,σε ποσοτητα 15 ml νερου ,αλλα σε δοσολογια  που αντιστοιχει σε 100 ml νερο (κατι πανω απο 6πλασια ) .Δεν την βαζεις στην ποτιστρα ,αλλα δινεις απο αυτη 1 σταγονα στο στομα ή στα ρουθουνια του  3-4 φορες την ημερα

----------


## Harisagr

Σημερα βγηκε και το δευτερο πουλακι για βολτα.

Οσο για το τριτο νομιζω δεν υπαρχει λογος ανησυχιας. Το κοιταξα καλα και ειναι καλοταισμενο ενω εχει εμφανως και πιο πολλα κιτρινα πουπουλα και στεκεται και περισσοτερη ωρα πλεον ορθιο μεσα στη φωλια.(φαινεται στην δευτερη φωτο)

----------


## jk21

> ...... αλλα δινεις απο αυτη 1 σταγονα στο στομα ή στα ρουθουνια του  3-4 φορες την ημερα


καλα νεα ,αλλα επιμενω για την σταγονιτσα

----------


## Harisagr

Θα την ριξω και τη σταγονιτσα. 

Τωρα που θελω να βαλω δευτερη φωλια. Να τη βαλω στη θεση της πρωτης και να μεταφερω τα πουλια σε μια εσωτερικη η δευτερη εξωτερικη;

Η να βαλω δευτερη εξωτερικη στην αλλη πλευρα;

Στάλθηκε από το HTC Desire X μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------


## Harisagr

Επιχειρησα να μεταφερω τη φωλια με τα υπαρχοντα πουλια σε μια εσωτερικη μεσα στο κλουβι και να αφησω την εξωτερικη για να στρωσει την καινουργια. Παρολα αυτα ομως ο αρσενικος αρχισε να πειραζει το νεοσσο που δεν σηκωθηκε ακομα απο τη φωλια. Γι αυτο το λογο τα ξαναεβαλα οπως ηταν μιας και δεν ηξερα αν τα αλλα δυο μικρα ειναι ικανα να κοιμηθουν εκτος φωλιας. 

Επειδη ομως και η θυληκια ειναι πολυ ανησυχη και πολυ πυρωμενη  ψαχνεται για νεα φωλια. Θα ηθελα να χρησιμοποιησω εξωτερικη φωλια αλλα δεν εχω. Εχω μονο εσωτερικη. Να την αφησω στο περιμενε μεχρι μεθαυριο? Η να την αφησω να στρωσει φωλια στην εσωτερικη? Μπορω αυτη μετα να τη μεταφερω?

----------


## jk21

αν μετακινησεις την φτιαγμενη εσωτερικη και την βαλεις μεσα στην εξωτερικη (χωραει συνηθως ) υπαρχει κινδυνος αμεσος εγκαταλειψης .Δεν εχω σιγουρη απαντηση στο πως πρεπει να πραξεις καλυτερα .Ας δουμε τι θα πουνε και τα παιδια

----------


## mixalisss

> Σημερα βγηκε και το δευτερο πουλακι για βολτα.
> 
> Οσο για το τριτο νομιζω δεν υπαρχει λογος ανησυχιας. Το κοιταξα καλα και ειναι καλοταισμενο ενω εχει εμφανως και πιο πολλα κιτρινα πουπουλα και στεκεται και περισσοτερη ωρα πλεον ορθιο μεσα στη φωλια.(φαινεται στην δευτερη φωτο)


τη ομορφιές είναι αυτές??? να σου ζήσουν χάρη!!!

----------


## xarhs

καταπληκτικα πουλακια............. χαρη συνονοματε τα ζηλεψα.

----------


## mixalisss

πρέπει  να το χει το όνομα και βγάζετε ωραία πουλάκια

----------


## xarhs

χαχαχαχαχαχ......σε ευχαριστω μιχαλη...!!!!!

----------


## mixalisss

αυτά που βλέπω λέω

----------


## xarhs

καποιο πουλακι ομως μου ειπε οτι κανω μιξεις χρωματων που δεν ειναι σωστες............. και με στεναχωρησε

----------


## mixalisss

ποιο πουλάκι

----------


## jk21

μιξεις ρατσων αν μπορουμε να κανουμε διασταυρωσεις απο την ιδια ρατσα ειναι λαθος επιλογη 
μιξεις χρωματων που ισως οδηγουν σε γενετικα προβληματα πχ 2 λευκα υπολειμενα επισης
καθε αλλη μιξη ,ειδικα σε πουλια που δεν ειναι καποιας συγκεκριμενης ρατσας .... περι ορεξεως κολοκυθοπιττα .αν η κολοκυθοπιτα δεν σου αρεσει ,κακως την κανεις και φτιαξε σπανακοπιτα .αν δεν αρεσει στο << πουλακι >> ας κανει εκεινο σπανακοπιτες  .....

εχουμε περιπτωση εδω ,καποια απο τις δυο πρωτες; αν ναι τοτε ,το συζηταμε

----------


## xarhs

οχι. καμια κοινα ειναι τα καναρινακια μου. ουτε σκουφια ουτε λιποχρωμικα ουτε τιποτα.

αφου εμενα μου αρεσουν τα χρωματα που βγαζω τι θελουν και μου τα λενε

----------


## Harisagr

Παντως εγω τα εχασα....

Η καναρα δεν κρατηθηκε και εκανε αυγο μεσα στην ιδια φωλια. Μετεφερα το μικρο σε μια εσωτερικη και εβαλα χωρισμα γιατι τα μικρα εμπαιναν στη φωλια και φοβηθηκα μην το σπασουν το αυγο.

Απο την ωρα παντως που μπηκε το χωρισμα εχουν κολλησει στο καγκελο και κοιτανε απεναντι τη μανα τους.


Εχω μπερδευτει και αγχωθει ταυτοχρονα.....

Στάλθηκε από το HTC Desire X μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------


## jk21

εχουν και τον πατερα μαζι; ταιζει κανονικα ολα τα μικρα;

----------


## Harisagr

Ναι τον εχω μαζι με τα μικρα. Ταιζει ναι αρκετα. Και οι δυο ταιζανε. Τωρα δεν ξερω τι θα γινει;;;;;;

Στάλθηκε από το HTC Desire X μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------


## alex1974

Απο την στιγμη που ταιζει ο ατερας δεν εχεις να φοβασαι τιποτα , ολα καλα θα πανε !

----------


## Harisagr

Μπορει και να ρωταω βλακεια.

Δεν πρεπει να ειναι μαζι με τη θυληκια για να τη βατευει? Η γινεται το βατεμα πριν να ξεκινησει να γενναει και μονο τοτε?

----------


## alex1974

Φυσικα και πρεπει αλλα δεν θα τον αφησεις τον αρσενικο για μια "ζωη" με τα μικρα . Θα τον επαναφερεις μαζι με την θυληκια και θα ταιζουν τα μικρα απο το χωρισμα....

----------


## jk21

> Ναι τον εχω μαζι με τα μικρα. Ταιζει ναι αρκετα. Και οι δυο ταιζανε. Τωρα δεν ξερω τι θα γινει;;;;;;
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το HTC Desire X μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2


ταιζ( ε ) αρκετα .να διαπιστωσεις οτι συνεχιζει κανονικα και τωρα να το κανει και σε ολα τα μικρα ενα ενα διαπιστωμενο ! να τον επαναφερεις λιγο (φτανει ανετα μιση ωρα ) καθε πρωι να βατευει την θηλυκια και να γυρνα στα μικρα 

αν τα μικρα δεν ταιζονται ολα σωστα ή αντιδρασει η καναρα και δεν καθεται στα αυγα (αν ειναι κοντα ,μαλλον δεν θα αντιδρασει αλλα δεν ειναι απολυτο ) ,επαναφερεις τα πραγματα οπως ηταν εξαρχης .Ο αρσενικος μεχρι απογαλακτισμου των μικρων ,να μην φυγει απο κοντα τους

----------


## Harisagr

Τι ωρα περιπου το πρωι ειναι καλα να τον επαναφερω; Σημερα για παραδειγμα τον εχω απο τις 8 παρα μαζι με τη θυληκια μεχρι και τωρα. Απο το πρωι η γιαγια μου μου λεει οτι ταιζει ασταματητα μεσα απο τα καγκελα. Και τα πουλακια ειναι αρκετα ορεξατα. Δεν τους εχω ομως πλεον φωλια. 

Η καναρα γεννησε στην ιδια φωλια οπως ξαναειπα. Εβαλα και μια δευτερη ομως εσωτερικη για τον ενα νεοσσο που εμεινε λιγο πισω διατροφικα για να το ταιζουν. Και σημερα σηκωθηκε απο τη φωλια αν και γυμνο σε μερικα σημεια απο πουπουλα και δειχνει ακομα πιο ζωντανο.

Α επισης εχουμε και 2 αυγα!!!!!!!

Στάλθηκε από το HTC Desire X μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------


## jk21

δεν ξερω πως τελικα θα τα βολεψεις ,αλλα αν εχεις τον πατερα με τα μικρα ,αρκει ενα μισαωρο στις 8 που λες

----------


## Harisagr

Τελικα λογω απουσιας μου προτιμησα να εχω απο τη μια πλευρα το ζευγαρι με τη νεα και την παλια φωλια με το πιο μικρο νεοσσο μαζι τους. Αν και ο μικρος πηγαινει στη φωλια με τα νεα αυγα δεν υπαρχει κανενα ιδιαιτερο προβλημα. Οι αλλοι δυο νεοσσοι ταιζονται πολυ καλα αναμεσα απο τα καγκελα απ οτι ενημερωνομαι.

Στάλθηκε από το HTC Desire X μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------


## jk21

αν η καναρα κατσει μονιμα στη φωλια  ,μετα μην φοβασαι τιποτα.Πριν καποια πραγματι λερωνουν τις φωλιες ,αλλα μπορουμε να το αποφυγουμε ,βαζοντας μεχρι να κατσει η θηλυκια ,πλαστικα αυγα   .λογικα θα πρεπει να εχει ηδη κατσει .στις 25 μας ειχες πει για το 1ο αυγο

----------


## Harisagr

Μετα την επιστροφη μου στο σπιτι εβαλα και τον τελευταιο νεοσσο στην πλευρα με τους αλλους δυο. Ολες τις ημερες ο πατερας ταιζε ασταματητα αναμεσα απο τα καγκελα. Τωρα αρχιζω να παρατηρω ποτε θα αρχισουν να τρωνε μονα τους.

Οσο καιρο ηταν ο τελευταιος νεοσσος με το ζευγαρι πηγαινε συχνα πυκνα στη φωλια με τα νεα αυγα αλλα η μητερα καθεται ηδη συνεχως στη φωλια και δεν ειχαμε καποιο θεμα.
Αυτη τη φορα εκανε 4 αυγα!!!

Μπανιερα απο ποτε μπορω να βαλω στα μικρα?

Και κατι ακομα. Η θυληκια εχει μια κουτσουλια κολλημενη στην αμαρα της. Να κανω κατι η θα την ανυσηχησω?

----------


## jk21

απο τη στιγμη που τα μικρα δεν ειναι στο χωρο με τα αυγα και δεν υπαρχει κινδυνος να κατσουν πανω στα αυγα μουσκεμα , μπανιο μπορεις να τους βαλεις απο ... χθες ! κρατα και μια βιντεοκαμαρα ... θα εχει χαβαλε καλο !!!

αν και πιστευω οτι θα ξεκολλησει ,αν δεις οτι την δυσκολευει στο να βγουνε οι αλλες κουτσουλιες ή κολλανε και κεινες πανω της ,την πιανεις και με χλιαρο νερο βγαινει συντομα .Αλλα να εχει σιγουρευτει οτι δεν εχει αλλο αυγο μεσα της .Οποτε περιμενε λιγο μην στο κυνηγημα εχουμε κανενα ατυχημα

----------


## Harisagr

Χρονια πολλα στην παρεα.

Τα μικρα μου πλεον ειναι εδω και δυο μερες μονα τους απο τη μια πλευρα του κλουβιου, και απο την αλλη οι γονεις τους. Τρωνε πλεον μονα τους και ταιζονται και μεταξυ τους !!!

Η καναρα κλωσσαει ασταματητα και μεσα στις επομενες 3 μερες περιμενω τους καινουργιους νεοσσους.

Εχω πελον βρει και γυρη μελλισων. Ψαχνω και δεν μπορω να βρω το αρθρο που ελεγε κατι σχετικο αλλα δεν μπορω να το βρω. Μπορειτε να με βοηθησετε?

----------


## Anastasis

> Τελικα λογω απουσιας μου προτιμησα να εχω απο τη μια πλευρα το ζευγαρι με τη νεα και την παλια φωλια με το πιο μικρο νεοσσο μαζι τους. Αν και ο μικρος πηγαινει στη φωλια με τα νεα αυγα δεν υπαρχει κανενα ιδιαιτερο προβλημα. Οι αλλοι δυο νεοσσοι ταιζονται πολυ καλα αναμεσα απο τα καγκελα απ οτι ενημερωνομαι.
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το HTC Desire X μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2



Ωραιο κινητο ετσι. Εχω ακριβως το ιδιο κινητο αλλα με μια διαφορα. Το δικο μου εχει ραγισμενη οθονη

----------


## xarhs

ελπιζω να σε βοηθησω χαρη..............

*Γύρη: ένα ιδανικό συμπλήρωμα για τα πουλιά μας (bee pollen for birds)*

----------


## Anastasis

Αλλαξα θεμα συγνομη παιδια.....

----------


## mitsman

Μπραβο.... ολα πολυ ωραια!!!!! την γυρη μπορεις να βαζεις ενα κουταλακι του γλυκου στα 100 γραμμαρια αυγοτροφης!

----------


## Harisagr

Την παρασκευη και το σαββατο σκασανε τα πρωτα δυο αυγα απο τα τεσσερα στις 16 ημερες απο την γεννηση τους. 

Κυριακη και σημερα δευτερα δεν ειχα αλλη εκκολαψη.

Ειχα ομως μια απωλεια. Βρηκα τον ενα απο τους δυο νεοσσους νεκρο μεσα στη φωλια. Στον λαιμο φαινοταν οτι ηταν ταισμενος. Μονο στην αλλαγη θερμοκρασιας μπορω να πω οτι οφειλεται. 

Κατα τα αλλα οι τρεις πρωτοι νεοσσοι που ειναι 40 ημερων περιπου περιμενουν την καινουργια κλουβα πτησης για να μετακομισουν.

Στάλθηκε από το HTC Desire X μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------


## Harisagr

Περασανε 6 ημερες απο την πρωτη εκκολαψη και δεν εσκασε κανενα αλλο αυγο. Τα εκανα μια ωοσκοπηση και εβλεπα μεσα φλεβες. τι προτεινεται να κανω?

Την καναρα κανει να την πιασω να την καθαρισω στο ποδι η θα την ανησυχησω? Κανει μηπως να βαλω μπανιερα?

----------


## lefteris13

τι εχει η καναρα στο ποδι;το 1 μικρο μεγαλωνει κανονικα;εχοντας βγει τα 2 παρασκευη σαββατο(με το 1 που ψοφησε μετα), σημερα τεταρτη τοσες μερες μετα μονο με θαυμα θα υπαρχει ζωντανο πουλι μεσα στα αυγα, απο την αλλη το οτι ειδες φλεβες ειναι περιεργο.ποιες ημερομηνιες γεννηθηκαν τα αυγα, αλλαχτηκαν με πλαστικα;

----------


## Harisagr

εχει κολλησει μια μικρη κουτσουλια στο ποδι.

το μικρο το μεγαλωνει κανονικοτατα χωρις κανενα προβλημα και ειναι παντα καλοταισμενο

27 και 28/4 ηταν τα τελευταια αυγα. Κι εγω δεν δινω ελπιδες αλλα λεω μηπως κανω λαθος. Ειχε φλεβες αλλα απο την αλλη ηταν και σκουρο αρκετα το αυγο.

Μου περασε απο το μυαλο μηπως ειναι ασπορα διοτι μια μερα ειχα τον αρσενικο στην πλευρα με τα μικρα για αρκετες ωρες και μην τυχον δεν προλαβε να βατεψει. Αλλα αυτο εγινε αναμεσα απο το πρωτο και δευτερο αυγο. Το δευτερο αυγο ομως εσκασε κανονικα.

Υπαρχει περιπτωση ο θανατος του μικρου και το μη σκασιμο των αυγων να οφειλεται στο κρυο? Γιατι ο καιρος απο Σαββατο βραδυ στους 20 βαθμους πηγε την Κυριακη στους 12 το βραδυ και με χαμο απο βροχη.

----------


## lefteris13

πιαστη και καθαρισε τη, δε θα χει θεμα πιστευω.

πως ξερεις οτι τα αυγα που δεν εσκασαν ειναι αυτα που γεννηθηκαν 27 και 28, τα ξεχωριζες;μπορει τα 2 που σκασαν να ταν οποιαδηποτε, πχ το 1ο και το 4ο..οταν ειναι κοντα στην εκκολαψη σκουρα ειναι ετσι κι αλλιως και αφου ειναι καπως ετσι δεν ειναι ασπορα, αλλα ψοφια μεσα εδω και μπολικες μερες, και απο 28/4 μεχρι σημερα εχουν συμπληρωθει 17 ημερες και παραπανω γιατι δεν ξεκινησε να κλωσσα στο 4ο, αλλα νωριτερα καπου στο 3ο αφου βγηκε 1 μικρο παρασκευη

δε νομιζω να οφειλεται στον καιρο, αφου ειχαν τη μανα απο πανω να κλωσσαει συνεχεια

----------


## Harisagr

Ναι τα ξεχωριζα τα αυγα. Ετσι πιστευω τουλαχιστον οτι δεν εκανα λαθος.

Να τα σπασω εγω τα αυγα η να περιμενω λιγο ακομα?

Τωρα ποιος να ειναι ο λογος που ψοφησαν μεσα στο αυγο? Για να αποφυγω το λαθος και στην τριτη γεννα.

Επισης δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι ενω ηταν ταισμενο καλα το πουλι που ψοφησε δεν τα καταφερε. (οπως και στην πρωτη γεννα)

----------


## xarhs

χαρη σιγουρα δεν ειχε κανενα μαυρο στιγμα ο νεοσσος στην κοιλια του?

οι θανατοι στο αυγο αφειλονται σε πολλους παραγοντες. δεν ξερω ομως αν ο θανατος στο μικρουλι που εκκολαυθηκε συνδεετε με τα αυγα που δεν εσκασαν

----------


## lefteris13

τα 2 αυγα ετσι κι αλλιως επρεπε να μεινουν στη φωλια καποιες μερες για να στερεωνεται ο 1 νεοσσος, ειτε αυτα ειτε πλαστικα, τωρα πλεον νομιζω το μικρο εχει μεγαλωσει αρκετα, αυριο μεθαυριο σπαστα και δες ποσο ανεπτυγμενα ηταν μεσα τα εμβρυα.στην 1η γεννα ειχες 2 που μεγαλωσαν κανονικα, 1 που ηταν υποαναπτυκτο σε σχεση με αυτα αλλα ενταξει, ειχες παλι 1 που βγηκε και ψοφησε μετα;

----------


## Harisagr

> χαρη σιγουρα δεν ειχε κανενα μαυρο στιγμα ο νεοσσος στην κοιλια του?
> 
> οι θανατοι στο αυγο αφειλονται σε πολλους παραγοντες. δεν ξερω ομως αν ο θανατος στο μικρουλι που εκκολαυθηκε συνδεετε με τα αυγα που δεν εσκασαν


Ναι σιγουρα δεν ειχε κανενα μαυρη τελεια ο νεοσσος. Ηταν το πρωτο που τσεκαρα.




> τα 2 αυγα ετσι κι αλλιως επρεπε να μεινουν στη φωλια καποιες μερες για να στερεωνεται ο 1 νεοσσος, ειτε αυτα ειτε πλαστικα, τωρα πλεον νομιζω το μικρο εχει μεγαλωσει αρκετα, αυριο μεθαυριο σπαστα και δες ποσο ανεπτυγμενα ηταν μεσα τα εμβρυα.στην 1η γεννα ειχες 2 που μεγαλωσαν κανονικα, 1 που ηταν υποαναπτυκτο σε σχεση με αυτα αλλα ενταξει, ειχες παλι 1 που βγηκε και ψοφησε μετα;


Οκ ετσι λεω κι εγω να κανω. Στην πρωτη γεννα ναι ειχα 2 που μεγαλωσαν κανονικα και ενα λιγο υποαναπτυκτο λογω διαφορας 3 ημερων ομως. Κατα τα αλλα οκ. Ηταν και ενα ακομα το οποιο το βρηκα πεσμενο απο την φωλια και δεν τα καταφερε. Ετυχε τοτε να απουσιαζω απο το σπιτι και βρεθηκα προ εκπληξεως.

----------


## Harisagr

Καλησπερα στην παρεα.

Τελικα η δευτερη γεννα πηγε τελειως χαμενη. Εκτος του πρωτου νεοσσου που δεν τα καταφερε και των δυο αυγων που δεν εκκολαφθηκαν αλλα ηταν γονιμοποιημενα, δεν τα καταφερε τελικα και ο αλλος νεοσσος τον οποιο βρηκα κι αυτον νεκρο στη φωλια σε ηλικια 9 ημερων. 

Δεν μπορει να παει καπου το μυαλο μου. Μονο στις ψειρες. Για τις οποιες εψαξα καλα στηω φωλια που χαλασα στο νεκρο νεοσσο οσο και στα υπολοιπα πουλια χωρις να βρω κατι. Εχω εντοπισει καποιες φορες να ξυνονται και να ταιριαζονται ελαχιστα, και η μονη φορα που το κανουν πιο εντονα ειναι μετα το μπανιο. Να κανω κατι αλλο προληπτικα; Ενας γνωστος μου ειπε να ριξω αποπαρασιτικο σκυλων!!!! Το εχει κανει κανενας;

Στο μεταξυ ηρθε και η μεγαλη ζευγαρωστρα που θα την χρησιμοποιησω σαν κλουβα πτησης. Ειναι τεραστια και τα πουλια βρηκαν τη χαρα τους. Εβαλα μεσα ολα τα μικρα και το ζευγαρι για λιγες μερες να ξεμουδιασουν μεχρι να τα βαλω για την 3η γεννα.

Ποσες μερες να περιμενω πριν τα ξανακλεισω στη ζευγαρωστρα; Ειδα ηδη σημερα τον αρσενικο να την ταιζει.  

Στάλθηκε από το HTC Desire X μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------


## Harisagr

Καλησπερα παιδια.

Μετα απο λιγο ξεμουδιασμα το ζευγαρι ξαναμπηκε στη ζευγαρωστρα γιατι η θυληκια αρχισε να μαδαει σχοινια, τα αλλα πουλια, ακομα και τον ευατο της για να κανει φωλια. Τελικα την προλαβα και το Σαββατο την εβαλα μεσα και μεχρι χτες ειχε τελειωσει και καθοταν στη φωλια. Σημερα βρηκα και το πρωτο αυγο. Ελπιζω αυτη τη φορα να πανε ολα καλυτερα.



Τα αλλα πουλια βρισκονται στην μεγαλη καινουργια κλουβα και απολαμβανουν τις πτησεις και τα παιχνιδια. Τους βαζω που και που σχοινια και θηλιες και τρελαινονται να κανουν βολτες εκει πανω.





Τα δυο απο τα τρια μικρα που εχω πιστευω πως ειναι αρσενικα. Τα πετυχα σε μερικες στιγμες να σαλιαριζουν και να προσπαθουνε να το πουνε. Πολυ πολυ χαμηλοφωνα βεβαια.

Δειτε τους:





Αλλαξα και την τροφη τους λογω απουσιας μου πλεον απο το σπιτι και δοκιμαζω αυτον τον καιρο αυτην: *GARVO Τροφη για ΚΑΝΑΡΙΝΙΑ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΡΟΥΠΣΕΝ :Κεχρί (65%), νίζερ (12%), λιναρόσπορος (6%), ξεφλουδισμένη βρώμη (6%), βορί plata (5%), καναβούρι (4%), βορί λευκό (2%)
*
Τι χρειαζεται να αναμιξω μεσα και σε τι αναλογια για να την φερω σε αυτα τα επιπεδα:*65% κεχρι,10% βρωμη, 10% περιλα, 5% καναβουρι,5% νιζερ, 5% λιναρι.*

----------


## lagreco69

Χαρη ειναι ολα νοικοκυρεμενα και τα μικρα σου ειναι πολυ ομορφα!!! 

Εγω δεν ξερω πολλα απο μειγματα.. θα σου πουν τα παιδια. 

Καλη συνεχεια!!!!

----------


## jk21

πανω κατω βαλε αλλο 12 % στο υπαρχον περιλλα και αλλο 7 % βρωμη .Μπορει να σου φαινεται παραπανω ποσοστο ,αλλα στο συνολο του μιγματος θα βγει πιο χαμηλα αν το υπολογισεις επι  % 

θα εχεις 12 περιλλα στα 119 μιγματος 
και  13 βρωμη στα 119 μιγματος 

κεχρι μην βαζεις γιατι εχεις και αλλο 5 % αμυλουχο το βορι 


οτι μιγμα και να βαλεις και σκετο κεχρι  ,με 4 ταιστρες στο κλουβι σχεδον γεματες ,αν εχουν λαιμαργια τα πουλια και δεν συγκρατουνται απο μονα τους ,παλι προβλημα θα εχεις .... αν δεν εχεις ηδη .τα κοιταξες κοιλια; ειδικα τον αρσενικο; για βγαλε μια φωτο ;

----------


## Harisagr

Οχι δεν εχω προβλημα με κανενα πουλι. Στο ζευγαρι βαζω 4 κουταλιες σε δυο ταιστρες ανα 2 ημερες.

Τα μικρα προτιμουν την αυγοτροφη πιο πολυ απο τα σπορια!!! Στην κλουβα εχω βαλει ταιστρα απο αυτες που βαζεις αρκετη ποσοτητα εχει ροη οσο τρωνε τα πουλια και μαζευει τα τσοφλια σε ενα καλαθακι. ελεγχω την ημερησια ποσοτητα απο τα τσοφλια που μαζευω και δεν εχω καποιο παραπονο. Τα τρωνε ολα και σε οχι σε πολυ ποσοτητα.

Την διορθωση του μειγματος την ανεφερα διοτι δεν ειδα να εχει καθολου περιλλα μεσα και μου φανηκε αρκετο το νιζερ. Απλα θα μου ειναι πιο ευκολο να παιρνω μια ποσοτητα ετοιμη και να βαζω λιγ ακομα παρα να εχω να αναμιγνυω 6-7 ειδη σπορων.

----------


## jk21

Bρε ΧΑΡΗ τα εχεις ολα ομορφα και νοικοκυρεμενα και μπραβο σου ,αλλα αυτο δεν ειναι δυο ταιστρες  ... αλλα τωρα παλι που το ξανακοιτω ,εχεις δικιο ... στα αλλα ειναι αυγοτροφη .Αλλα γιατι ειναι σκουρα; για κοκκινα βαζεις ;

----------


## Harisagr

2 ταιστρες με σπορους.
1 ταιστρα με αμμο
1ταιστρα (ανα 3 μερες) με μικρους σπορους (κια, καμελινα, ραδικοσπορο)
1 ταιστρα με αυγοτροφη φτιαχτη. Δεν ειναι για κοκκινα αλλα μου βγαινει συνεχως αρπαγμενη!

Στάλθηκε από το HTC Desire X μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------


## Harisagr

Φτασαμε τα 5 αυγα σημερα. Ελπιζω ολα να πανε κατ ευχην....

Στάλθηκε από το HTC Desire X μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------


## Harisagr

Εδω και 5 μερες εχουνε σκασει τα 4 απο τα 5 αυγα και ειναι ολα τους υγιεστατα και καλοταισμενα.

Λογω δυσκολιας στην ανευρεση συγκεκριμενης μαρκας τροφης κατεληξα στην Τ3 της Manitoba. Απλα θυμαμαι οτι η συγκεκριμενη θελει προσθηκη βρωμης. Μπορει καποιος να μου το θυμησει?

Κατα τα αλλα τα υπολοιπα πουλια ειναι υγιεστατα απλα αυτο που με ανυσηχει λιγο ειναι το οτι μερικες φορες τσακονωνται. Να επεμβω με καποιον τροπο?

----------


## jk21

Πανω κατω θα κανεις τις παρακατω προσθηκες 

*Μείγματα Σπόρων για Καναρίνια (ποστ 28 -29 )*ποια τσακωνονται; τα μικρα;

----------


## Harisagr

Ναι τα μικρα. Και αρκετα θα ελεγα. Το ενα μαλιστα ειχε πληγη στο ποδι και προς στιγμην νομιζα οτι ηταν και παλι ξηρη ευλογια....

Στάλθηκε από το HTC Desire X μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------


## jk21

Bαλε καποια τριχια στο κλουβι κρεμαστη ,να την μαδανε .Θα βοηθησει να μειωθει .Δες αν ειναι συγκεκριμενα αυτα που το κανουν και ισως χρειαστει να τα ξεχωρισεις

----------


## Harisagr

Με οση ορεξη ξεκινησα την μικρη εκτροφη μου, με αλλη τοση απογοητευση σκεφτομαι να την εγκαταλειψω.

Καθεμια απο τις 3 προηγουμενες ημερες εχασα και ενα πουλακι και μεχρι το βραδυ θα χασω και το τεταρτο. 

Δεν ξερω τι εφταιξε. Τη μια μερα ηταν ταισμενα και οταν τα εβρισκα νεκρα ηταν αταιστα. 

Μεγαλη απογοητευση........

Στάλθηκε από το HTC Desire X μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------


## jk21

Μην απογοητευεσαι !!! μιλας προφανως για νεοσσους; ειδες κιτρινη διαρροια στη φωλια; τι ταιζες; ποσων ημερων ητανε ;

----------


## Harisagr

Ναι για νεοσσους. Εντονη κιτρινη διαροια και στο τελευταιο το σημερινο ασπρη διαροια. Ταιζα σπορους δικια μου αυγοτροφη αυγο μια στις 3 μερες και μια φορα λιγη ριγανη με βασιλικο μετα την 5η μερα. Τα πουλακια θα ηταν σημερα 9 ημερων.

Στάλθηκε από το HTC Desire X μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------


## jk21

αυτο ηταν e coli .φαγανε κουτσουλησμενη αυγοτροφη .ισως την κουτσουλανε οι γονεις στην ταιστρα .υπαρχουν αλλα μικρα αλλου;

----------


## Harisagr

Τα αλλα μικρα ειναι τελειως αποκομμενα. Δεν νομιζω να ηταν κουτσουλημενη η τροφη. Την ειχα σε ταιστρα και οχι σε αυγοθηκη για αυτο το λογο. Ισως απο τις κουτσουλιες που ειχε γυρω γυρω η φωλια;

Στάλθηκε από το HTC Desire X μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------


## jk21

δεν ξερω ...

----------


## Harisagr

Τι να πω; Ελπιζω να μην ξανατυχει ουτε σ εμενα αλλα ουτε και σε κανενα αλλο.....

Στάλθηκε από το HTC Desire X μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------


## Harisagr

Τελικα ισως και να γινονται και θαυματα.... Πριν 4 μερες περιμενα να χασω και το τεταρτο και τελευταιο πουλακι απο την τριτη γεννα.

Φαινεται το εβαλε πεισμα να ζησει. Δεν ξερω βεβαια πως θα καταληξει.... Ιδωμεν....

Το πουλακι ειχε και αυτο εντονη κιτρινη διαροια και ηταν σχεδον αταιστο. Οι μερες περασαν εγω ελειπα απο το σπιτι και γυρνωντας βλεπω το πουλακι πιο φαγωμενο. Χωρις καθολου διαροια, πιο καθαρη φωλια, κανονικες κουτσουλιες, και εμφανως καλυτερο χρωμα. Το μονο που του εκανα εγω ηταν να του δωσω μια σταγονα πολυβιταμινη στο στομα, ριγανελαιο στη μια ποτιστρα και μηλοξυδο στην αλλη και αλλαγη καθε μερα. Επισης

Στάλθηκε από το HTC Desire X μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------


## Harisagr

Επισης του εκανα ενα καλο καθαρισμα αλλα οχι τελειο διοτι ειχε κολληνενη σχεδον παντου κουτσουλια σαν μια επιστρωση στο δερμα. Δεν το τελειοποιησα διοτι το φοβομουν το καιμενο και να μην το πονεσω και να μην μεινει ωρα εκτος φωλιας.
καμια προταση για καλο καθαρισμα;

Εδω και δυο μερες ζηταει να φαει κανονικα και παει ολο και καλυτερα. Μακαρι να το δω καποια στιγμη και στο κλαρι.....

Στάλθηκε από το HTC Desire X μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------


## Harisagr

Τελικα το μικρο δειχνει να τα καταφερνει. Ειναι συνεχως ορθιο μεσα στη φωλια. Μονο που σε κανα δυο σημεια εχει ακομα ξεραμενη κουτσουλια και φοβαμαι πως θα το καθαρισω τωρα.

Το ζευγαρι ομως θελω να το χωρισω για να μην προχωρησει και σε τεταρτη γεννα. Ποιο απο τα δυο να αφησω με το μικρο; Αυτο που θα απομακρυνω να το βαλω λιγο μονο του η στην κλουβα πτησης με τα υπολοιπα μικρα;

Στάλθηκε από το HTC Desire X μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------


## jk21

ο πατερας μενει με τα μικρα ,οταν αυτα εχουν βγει απο τη φωλια .οταν απογαλακτιστουν σιγουρα ,πανε σε κλουβα πτησης

----------


## Harisagr

Και τη θυληκια τωρα να την βαλω μονη της? Η να την βαλω στην κλουβα πτησης? Γιατι την βλεπω να ενοχλει το μικρο για να στρωσει ξανα φωλια.




Στάλθηκε από το ME371MG μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------


## Harisagr

Καλησπερα στην παρεα.

Παραλιγο χτες να εχουμε δραματα στην καναροοικογενεια. Μετα απο μια αδεξια κινηση μου επεσα απο τη σκαλα, (που ειχα ανεβει να πιασω τη θυληκια για να την απομακρυνω και να την βαλω στην κλουβα πτησης για να μην προχωρησει σε αλλη γεννα), και μου εφυγε απο το χερι και πεταξε ψηλα στον ουρανο. Ραγιζε η καρδια μου να το βλεπω να φευγει μακρια και να πεφτουν απανω του και τα σπουργιτια και να το τσιμπανε. 

Μολις αρχισα να το συνηδειτοπειω τι εγινε βλεπω στο απεναντι σπιτι το πουλια να καθεται στακαγγελα κουρασμενο και να τιτιβιζει. Αμεσως πηγα εκει σκαρφαλωσα στο μπαλκονι το εκανα να παει πιο χαμηλα σε μια συκια  και εκει μετα απο προσπαθειες 15 λεπτων καταφερα να το πιασω μονο με το χερι μου. Δεν το πιστευα. Αλλα ειχε κουραστει πολυ το καημενο και γι αυτο το επιασα ευκολα.


Κατα τα αλλα το μικρο μεγαλωσε και εγινε 17 ημερων και σημερα βρισκεται συνεχως στο κλαρι μαζι με τον πατερα του.





Εδω μηπως βλεπεται τιποτα περιεργο στη μυτουλα του. Η θα στρωσει οσο μεγαλωνει?

----------


## jk21

χαιρομαι για την εξελιξη με το πουλακι που το εσκασε !

το μικρο ομως μου φαινεται και εμενα οτι εχει κατι οχι φυσιολογικο στη μυτη ... και μαλιστα οχι ομοιομορφο

----------


## Harisagr

μηπως γνωριζει κανενας αλλος τι ειναι αυτο στη μυτη? Σημερα ειναι πιο φουσκωμενο και σαν να εχει ανοιξει και ειναι ετοιμο να βγει πιον. Το πουλακι παντως ειναι ορεξατο αν αυτο λεει κατι.

Στάλθηκε από το ME371MG μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------


## jk21

αν δεν ηταν στη μυτη θα σου λεγα να βαλεις καμμια αλοιφη ,αλλα θα το απομονωσει ... 

ανοιξε το στομα να δεις πως ειναι απο μεσα

----------


## Harisagr

Το στομα ειναι πεντακαθαρο παντως. Δεν εχει ασπρα στιγματα και η γλωσσα ειναι ροδοκοκκινη.

Στάλθηκε από το ME371MG μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------


## Harisagr

Τελικα ουτε αυτο το πουλακι τα καταφερε. 

Πρηστηκε τοσο πολυ η μυτη του που στο τελος εκλεισαν μεχρι και τα ματακια του. Αρχισε να το ξυνει μαυρισε και τελικα εφυγε....

Υποπτευομαι οτι πιθανον θα ηταν ξηρη ευλογια, η καποιο καταλοιπο απο το προβλημα που ειχε αρχικα.

Ετσι μετα απο τρεις γενες μας μειναν 3 μικρα. 

Του χρονου ελπιζω να παμε καλυτερα....

Στάλθηκε από το ME371MG μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------


## Harisagr

Εχει πια παραγινει το κακο με αυτα τα κουνουπια.

Ακόμη ένα πουλακι απο την πρωτη γεννα εμφανισε συμπτωματα ξηρης ευλογιας. 

Εβαλα για τρεις ημερες celestoderm με γκαραμυσινη αλλα ολο και φουντωνε. Πανω στην απογνωση μου ενας γνωστος μου ειπε να βαλω τεραμυκινη σε μορφη αλοιφης. Την δοκιμασε ο ιδιος σε δικα του πουλια με μεγαλη επιτυχια. Την πηρα κι εγω κι εβαλα χτες πρωτη φορα και μπορω να πω οτι ειναι εμφανες οτι εχει ξεπρηστει.



Στάλθηκε από το ME371MG μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------


## Harisagr

Η αλοιφη τεραμυκινης εκανε πολυ καλη δουλεια. Δυο πουλια ειχανε προσβληθει απο ευλογια πιθανοτατα και γινανε τελειως καλα. Εδω και ενα μηνα που τελειωσε η θεραπεια δεν εχουν εμφανισει το παραμικρο. Θα βαλω καποια στιγμη και φωτο μολις επιστρεψω στη βαση μου...

Στάλθηκε από το ME371MG μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------

